# OK Cupid



## Bearsy

Has anyone had any success with this site? I haven't been a member long at all, but it seems like most of the members(or at least all of the ones who's profiles I've seen) don't like big guys/gals.


----------



## Goreki

Bearsy said:


> Has anyone had any success with this site? I haven't been a member long at all, but it seems like most of the members(or at least all of the ones who's profiles I've seen) don't like big guys/gals.


I have. That's how I got laid for the very first time ever XD
And I managed to find a bhm to boot.
Although I do realise that it's probably pretty astonishing that that worked out as well as it did. Okcupid is mostly miss, and very rarely hit.


----------



## Freedumb

I never had any luck on there, seems like people on there are pretty much there for all the quizzes and such.


----------



## The Orange Mage

I used OKCupid to meet my last girlfriend. There's plenty of wonderful people on there but I feel I got super lucky finding a big girl who honestly was okay with both her body and me liking it.

Honestly I have not-so-much hope for it for me because locally there really aren't more than a handful of big girls in my damn area on the site. And the ones who are are hardcore Christians, or worse, ICP fans.


----------



## penguin

I don't have much faith in any of the dating sites, really.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

i have talked to some people on there,but it hasn't developed into anything.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

penguin said:


> I don't have much faith in any of the dating sites, really.



i used to but im starting to feel that way too.LOL i actually almost got "scammed" on OK Cupid,glad i realized things before it was too late.LOL


----------



## escapist

Success? I didn't know this was a dating site (uh huh right) It was about 2 1/2 years ago Chicken Legs and I met each other from Dims in real life started dating, and now we have a great life together....


....sooooo yeah, BHM and FFA dreams do come true :wubu:


----------



## chicken legs

escapist said:


> Success? I didn't know this was a dating site (uh huh right) It was about 2 1/2 years ago Chicken Legs and I met each other from Dims in real life started dating, and now we have a great life together....
> 
> 
> ....sooooo yeah, BHM and FFA dreams do come true :wubu:



:wubu:

I checked out the site only because Bearsy has a big butt and I'm nervous about going to the dentist in the morning. LOL..my attention span didn't last long enough to fill out all those damn questions.


----------



## truebebeblue

I had really good luck on OKC. I met a serious BF on there YEARS go (like 6-7) and we dated for 3 yrs. I have met 3 really great guys I dated casually or short term as well. Yeah I got tons of stupid guys looking for NSA sex even after reading my profile... but thats ANYWHERE, including here. lol.

True


----------



## Ninja Glutton

I met the first FFA I was ever with on OkCupid. Most of the people are really judgemental, but so is most of society. You just have to sniff out the gems like a pig searching for truffles.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

I was on OKCupid a little more than a year ago. My first set of matches had not one person I was attracted to, and the only one I _was_ attracted to was someone I'd dated/been very close friends with previously and at that moment in time we were not speaking to each other. I was not impressed with OkCupid.


----------



## Amaranthine

I filled out an account just for shits and giggles to see how bad the matches were. One of my first matches, 86%, reported these as 6 things he couldn't live without.

1. Gym
2. Tanning
3. Laundry
4. The Gym
5. Bacon
6. Protien (No, this is not a typo)


Perfect match. He even put the gym TWICE.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Amaranthine said:


> I filled out an account just for shits and giggles to see how bad the matches were. One of my first matches, 86%, reported these as 6 things he couldn't live without.
> 
> 1. Gym
> 2. Tanning
> 3. Laundry
> 4. The Gym
> 5. Bacon
> 6. Protien (No, this is not a typo)
> 
> 
> Perfect match. He even put the gym TWICE.



Damn, you better snap him up before we all go for it!


----------



## JenFromOC

DitzyBrunette said:


> Damn, you better snap him up before we all go for it!



My question is.....is he DTF?


----------



## Sasquatch!

Amaranthine said:


> I filled out an account just for shits and giggles to see how bad the matches were. One of my first matches, 86%, reported these as 6 things he couldn't live without.
> 
> 1. Gym
> 2. Tanning
> 3. Laundry
> 4. The Gym
> 5. Bacon
> 6. Protien (No, this is not a typo)
> 
> 
> Perfect match. He even put the gym TWICE.



No no no, there's a difference between Gym and The gym. GOSH AMARANTHINE.


----------



## HayleeRose

So i just signed up a while ago for this, but is there any way (besides chace) to see if people are fa/ffa's?


----------



## penguin

HayleeRose said:


> So i just signed up a while ago for this, but is there any way (besides chace) to see if people are fa/ffa's?



Not really, but if you upgrade and pay for it, you can search by body type. So that might be good for the FAs, but not so good for the BBWs.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

HayleeRose said:


> So i just signed up a while ago for this, but is there any way (besides chace) to see if people are fa/ffa's?



You can just do a keyword search for "BBW" "fat" or "bellies" or something like that. Worked out well so far haha.


----------



## viracocha

I've had fairly good luck with it. There are certain questions that can flush out FFAs and the searches help screening. Although I think I've probably dated the 3 BHMs on the site in Colorado.


----------



## Bearsy

Searches for FFA leads only to Future Farmers of America


----------



## BeerMe

I've been on it for over a year now, and I finally met someone off it about a month ago. Granted, I never took the site very seriously and I wasn't visiting it every day (sometimes months away from it), but sending out many messages and only hearing things back from one or two can be frustrating. I think that's the way dating sites work for most guys. And I've never crossed a profile that screamed FFA.

As a person, we only went on two dates. Nothing great, but that's not really the site's fault. If you approach it like something to have fun on instead of making some great connection, it can be interesting. 

There's a lot of scammers, but they're usually obvious.


----------



## JenFromOC

If this site is anything like Plenty of Fish...it's a horrible place and should be avoided at all costs.


----------



## The Orange Mage

It's way better than PoF...it's like PoF is MySpace or Craigslist, and OKCupid is pre-applications Facebook.


----------



## FishCharming

i've actually met more women off of PoF than OKC and none of them turned out to be anything serious. that's me though, not the sites. the one girl i did meet on OKC though was like a 98% match and her personality was sooo much like my own that we never could have dated. we're still friends though years later.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

JenFromOC said:


> If this site is anything like Plenty of Fish...it's a horrible place and should be avoided at all costs.



POF is like a big joke most of the time.guess most dating sites are.lol alot of people on dating sites aren't sure what they want for starters i think.LOL


----------



## Freedumb

Internet dating sites seem to be more miss than hit in my experience. They all seem to be filled to the brim with scammers and fakes.


----------



## Buffetbelly

OK cupid has a lot of fun quizzes. Many are fan-created and there are even BBW-FA quizzes but I have yet to see a BHM-FFA quiz. 

They have a question bank for your profile, which is the main basis for the % compatibility score. There are some questions in there like "I am willing to date an overweight partner, true or false". Unfortunately, they come up randomly so you might have to answer 200 really stupid questions to get there. You can also assign an importance to the qeustion. Almost all the questions rate zero importance for me.

Ok Cupid is very intelligently designed, but I never found an FFA on it or even "a good cook" which is ALMOST as good as an FFA.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone

Amaranthine said:


> I filled out an account just for shits and giggles to see how bad the matches were. One of my first matches, 86%, reported these as 6 things he couldn't live without.
> 
> 1. Gym
> 2. Tanning
> 3. Laundry
> 4. The Gym
> 5. Bacon
> 6. Protien (No, this is not a typo)
> 
> 
> Perfect match. He even put the gym TWICE.



How many questions have you answered? I think the matching system gets more accurate with the more questions you have answered. Most of the people I match with have similar interests.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone

HayleeRose said:


> So i just signed up a while ago for this, but is there any way (besides chace) to see if people are fa/ffa's?



there are a few questions you can answer regarding size. 

"if one of your potential matches was overweight, would that be a dealbreaker?"

"No, in fact I prefer overweight people. "

This one I came across recently.


----------



## Amaranthine

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> How many questions have you answered? I think the matching system gets more accurate with the more questions you have answered. Most of the people I match with have similar interests.



I answered more and eventually found a guy who's list was as followed:

1. Bacon
2. Bacon
3. Bacon
4. Bacon
5. Sagan
6. Bacon

So yeah. It got better.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone

Amaranthine said:


> I answered more and eventually found a guy who's list was as followed:
> 
> 1. Bacon
> 2. Bacon
> 3. Bacon
> 4. Bacon
> 5. Sagan
> 6. Bacon
> 
> So yeah. It got better.



hahaha. I want to meet that fellow. I like how he thinks.


----------



## BrokenCassette

My old roommate found her boyfriend on OKCupid, but they're both very typically 'thin preppy' people. I like the sites interface, but it does seem that there aren't a ton of big people/ FA/FFAs on there.


----------



## Freedumb

I think any "normal" dating site, would not be very FFA/BHM friendly. Most places that I've checked out have been very one sided weight wise. Which makes it a very futile effort to even try those. hopefully there will be a FFA/BHM friendly site eventually.


----------



## Buffetbelly

Freedumb said:


> I think any "normal" dating site, would not be very FFA/BHM friendly. Most places that I've checked out have been very one sided weight wise. Which makes it a very futile effort to even try those. hopefully there will be a FFA/BHM friendly site eventually.


 
My info is couple years out of date, but I recall that even on match.com you can find FFA's. The code phrase seems to be "looking for a teddy bear type". Using "teddy bear" as a search term will reveal some FFA's.


----------



## JenFromOC

Buffetbelly said:


> My info is couple years out of date, but I recall that even on match.com you can find FFA's. The code phrase seems to be "looking for a teddy bear type". Using "teddy bear" as a search term will reveal some FFA's.



My match.com profile says....I prefer big men. Heavyset.

LOL I'm very specific.


----------



## djudex

JenFromOC said:


> My match.com profile says....I prefer big men. Heavyset.
> 
> LOL I'm very specific.



Great, now I have to make a match.com account so I can perv your profile


----------



## WillSpark

If all else fails there's always Fantasyfeeder.com

Heck, I even have an ad up on the off chance that something crops up.


----------



## Freedumb

WillSpark said:


> If all else fails there's always Fantasyfeeder.com
> 
> Heck, I even have an ad up on the off chance that something crops up.



Yea, I've done the FF thing, and it kinda freaks me out with the sheer amount of fakes, weirdos and creepers that seem to congregate there. most of the time it seems they're more interested in your fat than you.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Freedumb said:


> I think any "normal" dating site, would not be very FFA/BHM friendly. Most places that I've checked out have been very one sided weight wise. Which makes it a very futile effort to even try those. hopefully there will be a FFA/BHM friendly site eventually.



i agree,most regular sites aren't bbw bhm freindly,and you dont find alot of ffa on there.the ffa bbw bhm sites i have found you usually have to pay to get the good stuff,there's not alot of free ones.the ones i have found that are free are not really active at all.it's a shame really...


----------



## luvbigfellas

I met two of my favorite people on this earth on OKCupid, oddly. One of them I dated a while, but it didn't work out. We're great friends, though. The other likes me, a lot, but he says he won't date me 'cause I don't live in the same county and he can't deal with the "distance" (an hour and a half...maybe).  Also great friends. Go figure.


----------



## deadlysyndrome

One of my close friends is in a great relationship right now with a guy she met through OkCupid. It makes me want to try it but I would assume that the success rate of finding someone who you can truly be happy with is extremely slim with all sites of that nature.


----------



## J34

FishCharming said:


> i've actually met more women off of PoF than OKC and none of them turned out to be anything serious. that's me though, not the sites. t*he one girl i did meet on OKC though was like a 98% match and her personality was sooo much like my own that we never could have dated.* we're still friends though years later.



This oddly enough reminds me of a Seinfeld episode when Jerry dated this woman that was like his exact replica. They got married and then divorced mutually which everyone did not believe was true. :happy:

I have a profile on PoF and OKC. Like yourself I got more responses on PoF than OKC. Although my OKC account is only half finished, which I guess explains the lack of interests/messages. On PoF women are very flaky I have noticed, some of then have no idea what they are after.


----------



## Dockta_Dockta

I'm on there. I've never braved out enough to find anyone. Just a few random chats with a few people about interests. I think everyone is right though. Just not a lot of BHM's or FFA's on there.


----------



## Freedumb

I went and made a profile the other day. I've been there 2 days and have already gotten hit by a scammer.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

J34 said:


> On PoF women are very flaky I have noticed, some of then have no idea what they are after.




OMG QUOTED FOR TRUTH!! i have said this time and time again,completely agree!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Freedumb said:


> I went and made a profile the other day. I've been there 2 days and have already gotten hit by a scammer.



yes,OKC tends to have more spammers then POF i've noticed...i get hit by a spammer too on OKC once.


----------



## The Orange Mage

I've only had one spammer message me.

My visitor list (and by extension, my inbox) has been DEAD the past 2 or 3 weeks...I don't log in much anymore, anyways.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

The Orange Mage said:


> I've only had one spammer message me.
> 
> My visitor list (and by extension, my inbox) has been DEAD the past 2 or 3 weeks...I don't log in much anymore, anyways.



the spammer that got me turns out she did it to ALOT of people,glad i did some research.LOL but i visited OKC today,sent a message,looked around,just checking things out.lol


----------



## DitzyBrunette

J34 said:


> On PoF women are very flaky I have noticed, some of then have no idea what they are after.





HeavyDuty24 said:


> OMG QUOTED FOR TRUTH!! i have said this time and time again,completely agree!



MOST - not all obviously, but _most_ - women your age are still little girls trying to grow up and they don't know what they really want from relationships or even the world.


----------



## Sasquatch!

DitzyBrunette said:


> MOST - not all obviously, but _most_ - women your age are still little girls trying to grow up and they don't know what they really want from relationships or even the world.



Touché, DB.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

DitzyBrunette said:


> MOST - not all obviously, but _most_ - women your age are still little girls trying to grow up and they don't know what they really want from relationships or even the world.



i agree,im glad i felt i matured at a younger age in a sense.LOL lately i haver been getting some bites on OKC,i have been talking to some decently cool people surprisingly.LOL i used to have better look on POF,but it seems lately,i have had better luck on OKC actually then POF.LOL


----------



## StridentDionysus

I had a profile for years. Being Mexican it's hard to get anything on these sites populated mostly by Americans and Canadians. Never got a message out of the blue in all those years (I started a few good conversations but with the other person being at least a quarter of the way across the world it was never serious). Never found a good Mexican match (the highest I got was a very pretty girl with 96% but her answer to the questions about body type was always something like "I only mind if they're obese" so.. yeah :doh. Then OKC got purchased by match.com and I deleted my account.

:batting:


----------



## J34

HeavyDuty24 said:


> OMG QUOTED FOR TRUTH!! i have said this time and time again,completely agree!





DitzyBrunette said:


> MOST - not all obviously, but _most_ - women your age are still little girls trying to grow up and they don't know what they really want from relationships or even the world.



Yea, they might as well get on the bus, since most young people don't know what they want out of life. I am almost finishing college, and I am still unsure of what I should do next.

I remember reading an article that I believe tends to explain the flakiness in women in online dating. It said that women given such a plethora of choices tend to jump around through multiple guys at once. So more likely than not you better impress her repeatedly or she will move on to the "better" choice being the more "good looking" guy, since its the way it works in online dating more often than not. From what I have experienced- after a number of days or a week or two of texting/calling its best to move toward meeting depending on your comfort level. Since sticking to just that will likely build up towards disappointment or she will move on, or if she declines or keeps avoiding meeting then chances are it might not be worth it.


----------



## FishCharming

J34 said:


> Yea, they might as well get on the bus, since most young people don't know what they want out of life. I am almost finishing college, and I am still unsure of what I should do next.
> 
> I remember reading an article that I believe tends to explain the flakiness in women in online dating. It said that women given such a plethora of choices tend to jump around through multiple guys at once. So more likely than not you better impress her repeatedly or she will move on to the "better" choice being the more "good looking" guy, since its the way it works in online dating more often than not. From what I have experienced- after a number of days or a week or two of texting/calling its best to move toward meeting depending on your comfort level. Since sticking to just that will likely build up towards disappointment or she will move on, or if she declines or keeps avoiding meeting then chances are it might not be worth it.



not knowing what you want isn't a symptom of youth, it's part of the human condition! we all think we know what we want until it's in our grasps and then we're left wondering "but what if..." it's the exception to the rule those of you out there who are content with what you have.


----------



## JulieD

FishCharming said:


> not knowing what you want isn't a symptom of youth, it's part of the human condition! we all think we know what we want until it's in our grasps and then we're left wondering "but what if..." it's the exception to the rule those of you out there who are content with what you have.



I don't know...I think it does have a lot to do with youth and maturity. If you were to ask me 10 yrs ago what I wanted, I would have chosen everyone and everything...but ask me now, i pretty much know what I'm looking for. AND I can tell with in the first few conversations if I'm truly interested or not. For the record, not knowing what you want in your early 20s is not a bad thing. You need to live a little and meet all different kinds of people before you can actually decided what it is you like. That's pretty much with anything in life, how are you going to know you like something or not with out a sample. So, if the girls your age are "flaky" and it feels as if you have to jump through hoops just to impress them, I suggest not doing that. Just be yourself, some will see you for who you are and accept you...if you try to impress someone, and they actually show interest, you have to continue to keep up this impressive stature, and eventually this will grow tiresome for you, and it will be a lot of hard impressive work for nothing. Sometimes, brushing the "flaky" ones away is what you need to do to find the ones that have substance.

But...if you are not "young" and still don't know what you want, its time to pull up the big boy pants and realize that you can't have it all. Life is about making decisions and tough choices, so either start figuring out what you want now, or all that is going to be left are the "flaky" ones...


----------



## HeavyDuty24

JulieD said:


> I don't know...I think it does have a lot to do with youth and maturity. If you were to ask me 10 yrs ago what I wanted, I would have chosen everyone and everything...but ask me now, i pretty much know what I'm looking for. AND I can tell with in the first few conversations if I'm truly interested or not. For the record, not knowing what you want in your early 20s is not a bad thing. You need to live a little and meet all different kinds of people before you can actually decided what it is you like. That's pretty much with anything in life, how are you going to know you like something or not with out a sample. So, if the girls your age are "flaky" and it feels as if you have to jump through hoops just to impress them, I suggest not doing that. Just be yourself, some will see you for who you are and accept you...if you try to impress someone, and they actually show interest, you have to continue to keep up this impressive stature, and eventually this will grow tiresome for you, and it will be a lot of hard impressive work for nothing. Sometimes, brushing the "flaky" ones away is what you need to do to find the ones that have substance.
> 
> But...if you are not "young" and still don't know what you want, its time to pull up the big boy pants and realize that you can't have it all. Life is about making decisions and tough choices, so either start figuring out what you want now, or all that is going to be left are the "flaky" ones...




you make a good point,but i think people still have the general idea of what they want,ecspecially when it comes to relationships.i understand wanting something but later you find out you really didn't want it,but most people have that general idea by the time there in there 20's,atleast when it comes to relationships i think they do.relationships i have always felt most people know what they want in that department,i have wanted the same thing for years,it hasn't changed yet.guess it could just be me though.LOL


----------



## HeavyDuty24

FishCharming said:


> not knowing what you want isn't a symptom of youth, it's part of the human condition! we all think we know what we want until it's in our grasps and then we're left wondering "but what if..." it's the exception to the rule those of you out there who are content with what you have.



yes! youth has alittle bit to do with not knowing what you want,but it also has to do with the person as well.


----------



## AZ_Wolf

I've also never had any luck with any other dating sites except Match.com -- I only get messages from scammers. And Match.com is no success story, but at least I have met a whopping two people there since I joined in 1996. :doh:

The only reason I am still there is I am a "charter member" so I have a lifetime free membership. Which given their great track record at getting me dates, really IS lifetime. 

It's largely pointless because I am 5'3", and on a dating site, women like short guys only slightly less than guys that have two heads, a huge hunchback, and live in their parents' basement.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

For the record, I'm here to officially vouch for OkCupid. Just a week ago, I met a gal who I thought was way out of my league, and she actually responded that same day. We've been talking ever since and we had our first date that turned into a sleepover last night. 

There are amazing people on there. If you use correct grammar and act like yourself, you're bound to find someone amazing. I couldn't be happier right now. There's no harm in taking a chance.


----------



## J34

Ninja Glutton said:


> For the record, I'm here to officially vouch for OkCupid. Just a week ago, I met a gal who I thought was way out of my league, and she actually responded that same day. We've been talking ever since and we had our first date that turned into a sleepover last night.
> 
> There are amazing people on there. If you use correct grammar and act like yourself, you're bound to find someone amazing. I couldn't be happier right now. There's no harm in taking a chance.



Congrats bro! 

I think your story has motivated me to give it another go around. BTW which site is better, OKC or Pof? I heard OKC gives better compatibility with people. but PoF is more used or popular and whatnot. Would like to hear any thoughts on this...


----------



## b0nnie

I'm on OkCupid, nothing has ever come from it...I get maybe one message a month.


----------



## sweetfrancaise

b0nnie said:


> I'm on OkCupid, nothing has ever come from it...I get maybe one message a month.



Do you send out messages? I do all the time, there's no harm in it. If they don't respond, then whatevs. 

Anyway, what I really mean to say is that I sent one out last week to a guy who kept checking on my profile--he asked for my number, we talked on the phone for three hours. I'm bowled over, this has never happened before. We're supposed to meet for dinner next week, and who knows? It will either be a great bad dating story later or maybe real potential. :batting:


----------



## FishCharming

Ninja Glutton said:


> For the record, I'm here to officially vouch for OkCupid. Just a week ago, I met a gal who I thought was way out of my league, and she actually responded that same day. We've been talking ever since and we had our first date that turned into a sleepover last night.
> 
> There are amazing people on there. If you use correct grammar and act like yourself, you're bound to find someone amazing. I couldn't be happier right now. There's no harm in taking a chance.



congrats! glad things have worked out for you


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

sweetfrancaise said:


> Do you send out messages? *I do all the time, there's no harm in it. If they don't respond, then whatevs.*
> 
> Anyway, what I really mean to say is that I sent one out last week to a guy who kept checking on my profile--he asked for my number, we talked on the phone for three hours. I'm bowled over, this has never happened before. We're supposed to meet for dinner next week, and who knows? It will either be a great bad dating story later or maybe real potential. :batting:



I want this attitude.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Ninja Glutton said:


> For the record, I'm here to officially vouch for OkCupid. Just a week ago, I met a gal who I thought was way out of my league, and she actually responded that same day. We've been talking ever since and we had our first date that turned into a sleepover last night.
> 
> There are amazing people on there. If you use correct grammar and act like yourself, you're bound to find someone amazing. I couldn't be happier right now. There's no harm in taking a chance.




wow that's awesome man! the best of luck to you!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

J34 said:


> Congrats bro!
> 
> I think your story has motivated me to give it another go around. BTW which site is better, OKC or Pof? I heard OKC gives better compatibility with people. but PoF is more used or popular and whatnot. Would like to hear any thoughts on this...




i would have said POF long ago,but now i would definitly say OKC.


----------



## bluepersephone

Bearsy said:


> Has anyone had any success with this site? I haven't been a member long at all, but it seems like most of the members(or at least all of the ones who's profiles I've seen) don't like big guys/gals.



I've had some luck... but, sadly, there just don't seem to be many big guys in my area that I match with. (I have the same username there if you wanted to check out my profile)


----------



## Ninja Glutton

J34 said:


> Congrats bro!
> 
> I think your story has motivated me to give it another go around. BTW which site is better, OKC or Pof? I heard OKC gives better compatibility with people. but PoF is more used or popular and whatnot. Would like to hear any thoughts on this...



I've personally had way better luck on OkCupid than Plenty of Fish. PoF seems to be alot of people looking for one night stands and the like. The problem with both is people who will jerk you around because they're free sites. I just send out messages to whoever grabs my attention even if I feel like they're out of my league. This one worked out and we're now dating. I never thought she would have responded.

Just be yourself, look for similar interests, talk about them, be nice, and push for a meet in person sooner rather than later in a public place. It has made all the difference for me. Just my opinion, though. Different things work for different people.

Best of luck to everyone here!

Love all you guys.


----------



## Freedumb

Ninja Glutton said:


> I've personally had way better luck on OkCupid than Plenty of Fish. PoF seems to be alot of people looking for one night stands and the like. The problem with both is people who will jerk you around because they're free sites. I just send out messages to whoever grabs my attention even if I feel like they're out of my league. This one worked out and we're now dating. I never thought she would have responded.
> 
> Just be yourself, look for similar interests, talk about them, be nice, and push for a meet in person sooner rather than later in a public place. It has made all the difference for me. Just my opinion, though. Different things work for different people.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone here!
> 
> Love all you guys.



I'm glad it's worked out well for you. I've been blasting messages out and so far, no luck. hopefully it starts to pickup some.


----------



## J34

Ninja Glutton said:


> I've personally had way better luck on OkCupid than Plenty of Fish. PoF seems to be alot of people looking for one night stands and the like. The problem with both is people who will jerk you around because they're free sites. I just send out messages to whoever grabs my attention even if I feel like they're out of my league. This one worked out and we're now dating. I never thought she would have responded.
> 
> Just be yourself, look for similar interests, talk about them, be nice, and push for a meet in person sooner rather than later in a public place. It has made all the difference for me. Just my opinion, though. Different things work for different people.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone here!
> 
> Love all you guys.



I noticed that if you keep messaging after a number of weeks you have to pull the trigger. If you keep messaging then its just going to build up this perfect image of the person, then when you meet its bound to be a letdown (sometimes). Its better to do it sooner than later since there is always some other guy doing the same.

Most people on PoF are also on OKC. Many people have told me the compatibility % works very well.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

J34 said:


> Most people on PoF are also on OKC. Many people have told me the compatibility % works very well.



yes very true.most people on dating sites are on most other dating sites.as you say most people on OKC ARE on POF,and all other free dating sites for that matter.sometimes you run into the same people on POF though,sometimes it seems like OKC gets more new members sometimes.LOL OKC has more cool features,and the match system is much better then POF.alot of OKC members respond back to you alot more it seems,then POF people do,overally it just feels more effort and thought was put into OKC over POF.but you can't be free things.LOL although you always get more from a paying site,you get what you pay for indeed.LOL


----------



## biglynch

im as yet undecided but its a bit of fun and i was found by an old work friend so, not to bad so far.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone

Freedumb said:


> I'm glad it's worked out well for you. I've been blasting messages out and so far, no luck. hopefully it starts to pickup some.




Think about it like sales. If you do cold calls in sales and get 1 out of 100 responding--you're doing well. There are a lot more guys on these sites than girls so you have to use power in numbers.


----------



## Freedumb

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> Think about it like sales. If you do cold calls in sales and get 1 out of 100 responding--you're doing well. There are a lot more guys on these sites than girls so you have to use power in numbers.



I think it more or less has to do with the area I live in. Sacramento/Bay Area isn't fat friendly really. But I agree with you, just getting one back is definitely better than nothing at all.


----------



## Freedumb

I forgot to mention, I recently bit the price bullet and joined eharmony. Actually having a fair amount of success with it, albeit slow.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Freedumb said:


> I forgot to mention, I recently bit the price bullet and joined eharmony. Actually having a fair amount of success with it, albeit slow.



man i bet the paying sites are SOOO much better.more privleages.LOL


----------



## J34

Usually my response rate for messages sent is pretty solid -under 50%. Though afterwards, the rate of continued communication drops and then disappears. Maybe I might be sending the wrong messages, since young women are very fickle, possibly something exciting to keep their attention

Anyone have any pointers on how long into communication you should push for meeting, etc; after exchanging a handful of messages?


----------



## HeavyDuty24

J34 said:


> Usually my response rate for messages sent is pretty solid -under 50%. Though afterwards, the rate of continued communication drops and then disappears. Maybe I might be sending the wrong messages, since young women are very fickle, possibly something exciting to keep their attention
> 
> Anyone have any pointers on how long into communication you should push for meeting, etc; after exchanging a handful of messages?



This.this is the unsure thing about the online dating thing.you sometimes don't know what is too much or what is not enough.you don't want to just say "hey how are you"? but at the same time you don't want to pour everything out and come off weird or creepy.that is the tricky part...


----------



## Ninja Glutton

J34 said:


> Usually my response rate for messages sent is pretty solid -under 50%. Though afterwards, the rate of continued communication drops and then disappears. Maybe I might be sending the wrong messages, since young women are very fickle, possibly something exciting to keep their attention
> 
> Anyone have any pointers on how long into communication you should push for meeting, etc; after exchanging a handful of messages?



I always push for text messages instead of instant messager/email communication because it gives you an opportunity to really get to know the person. The name of the game is persistence.

Even if you feel like they're not digging you, keep asking them questions and showing that you're interested. Don't stalk them (obviously haha), but just keep an honest interest. It's best to let them do the talking at first and they will, in turn, ask questions about you. You need to end each communication with something that warrants a response or peaks their interest. Close-ended conversations are usually a death sentence for online personals sites.

For example, asking about something unique in their pictures or in their profile that closely mirrors an interest of yours or something that you're informed about is a great jumping off point for conversation. Don't resort to the old "what's your favorite music?" bullshit because that's boring. Be intriguing.

I'm happy to help with any such situation you guys face, as I'm always looking to wingman it for my fellow big guys.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Ninja Glutton said:


> I always push for text messages instead of instant messager/email communication because it gives you an opportunity to really get to know the person. The name of the game is persistence.
> 
> Even if you feel like they're not digging you, keep asking them questions and showing that you're interested. Don't stalk them (obviously haha), but just keep an honest interest. It's best to let them do the talking at first and they will, in turn, ask questions about you. You need to end each communication with something that warrants a response or peaks their interest. Close-ended conversations are usually a death sentence for online personals sites.
> 
> For example, asking about something unique in their pictures or in their profile that closely mirrors an interest of yours or something that you're informed about is a great jumping off point for conversation. Don't resort to the old "what's your favorite music?" bullshit because that's boring. Be intriguing.
> 
> I'm happy to help with any such situation you guys face, as I'm always looking to wingman it for my fellow big guys.



alot of the woman i talk to are actually more put off with the asking to text first thing then the im thing.then again i have seen some women have there phone number in there actual profile.:blink:


----------



## Ninja Glutton

HeavyDuty24 said:


> alot of the woman i talk to are actually more put off with the asking to text first thing then the im thing.then again i have seen some women have there phone number in there actual profile.:blink:



Some are, but the ones who are serious about actually finding relationships aren't. In my experience, the instant messager chats lead nowhere in 99% of instances. Texts just seem more organic. Offer your number first instead of asking for hers.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Ninja Glutton said:


> Some are, but the ones who are serious about actually finding relationships aren't. In my experience, the instant messager chats lead nowhere in 99% of instances. Texts just seem more organic. Offer your number first instead of asking for hers.




well since you put it that way it is kinda true.i have exchanged numbers with women before,i do agree that the ones i text i tend to talk to them longer and keep in contact with them later on much more,it is a bigger probability.where as sometimes with the instant messenger you talk to them then they dissapear only to never hear from then again.i agree the ones that are serious about a relationship do go that extra mile in a sense.


----------



## LalaCity

I actually created a profile on OkCupid but felt so demoralized knowing that I'd be passed over by most men once they read my description of myself as a BBW that I deleted it after one day.


----------



## Tanuki

I have a profile, "Tanukikim"... I have met some nice people and some not so nice people, mixed results to be honest but its a nice way of meeting new people~


----------



## yorrick brown

I've had a few dates and one short relationship from OKC... I only had one bad date, the others were pretty awesome. It's not so bad.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

LalaCity said:


> I actually created a profile on OkCupid but felt so demoralized knowing that I'd be passed over by most men once they read my description of myself as a BBW that I deleted it after one day.



Huh? I get at least a message a day...sometimes more... and I describe myself as an SSBBW, and exactly what that means. Give it a shot.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Of all the dating sites, I approve of OK Cupid the most. I've had the best experience on it and everyone I met from there was awesome, even if it didn't work out. Granted it has its weirdos, but there seems to be a lot less of them on there than anywhere else.


----------



## LalaCity

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Huh? I get at least a message a day...sometimes more... and I describe myself as an SSBBW, and exactly what that means. Give it a shot.



I know I shouldn't have been such a wuss to give up so quickly, but I could see that loads of guys who were supposedly "compatible" with me were passing me over based on my description of myself as a BBW. What's more, I checked out some of their profiles and a few of them had attached a "no fat chicks" proviso. So it kind of killed my confidence. 

(And these were supposed to be highly intellectual and enlightened men, by the way. )


----------



## LalaCity

Maybe I'll give it one more try, though.


----------



## J34

Ninja Glutton said:


> I always push for text messages instead of instant messager/email communication because it gives you an opportunity to really get to know the person. The name of the game is persistence.
> 
> Even if you feel like they're not digging you, keep asking them questions and showing that you're interested. Don't stalk them (obviously haha), but just keep an honest interest. It's best to let them do the talking at first and they will, in turn, ask questions about you. You need to end each communication with something that warrants a response or peaks their interest. Close-ended conversations are usually a death sentence for online personals sites.
> 
> For example, asking about something unique in their pictures or in their profile that closely mirrors an interest of yours or something that you're informed about is a great jumping off point for conversation. Don't resort to the old "what's your favorite music?" bullshit because that's boring. Be intriguing.
> 
> I'm happy to help with any such situation you guys face, as I'm always looking to wingman it for my fellow big guys.



I usually text, and have never really im'ed. What I do know is that you can only text so long until you have to escalate it to going out. Sure it may work out or it may not, but it is best not to put it off for too long of a time. Well at least until you know each other enough that you can feel "safe" in meeting them.

The interesting thing to note in this is how different everyone is. While some people get bored easily with texts and questions, others get along on those lines. I still believe nothing beats face to face interaction.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

J34 said:


> I usually text, and have never really im'ed. What I do know is that you can only text so long until you have to escalate it to going out. Sure it may work out or it may not, but it is best not to put it off for too long of a time. Well at least until you know each other enough that you can feel "safe" in meeting them.
> 
> The interesting thing to note in this is how different everyone is. While some people get bored easily with texts and questions, others get along on those lines. I still believe nothing beats face to face interaction.



I agree about people being very different, personality-wise, through texts.

You can tell if someone is interested by seeing whether or not it's a one-sided text conversation. People who are legitimately interested will ask you things/tell you things about themselves much more freely.

It gives me a good gauge on whether someone is just "being nice" or whether there is real potential.

2-3 messages, then text messages for 4-5 days, then meetup is the usual for me.

It's worked out well.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

LalaCity said:


> Maybe I'll give it one more try, though.



And I'd definitely give it a try.

There are plenty of dudes who like BBWs and SSBBWs on the site. You'd be in good company because there are a lot of BBWs on there too.

For the couple hundred messages I've sent out, I've met maybe 6 really cool girls. It's all a numbers game.

Obviously, not everyone on a free site is serious and/or interested, so it's really just putting yourself out there.

Confidence goes way further than anything else.


----------



## J34

Ninja Glutton said:


> I agree about people being very different, personality-wise, through texts.
> 
> You can tell if someone is interested by seeing whether or not it's a one-sided text conversation. People who are legitimately interested will ask you things/tell you things about themselves much more freely.
> 
> It gives me a good gauge on whether someone is just "being nice" or whether there is real potential.
> 
> 2-3 messages, then text messages for 4-5 days, then meetup is the usual for me.
> 
> It's worked out well.



Yea, I have done the 2-3 messages, but then afterwards the texting goes on for weeks. Seems you have to be more assertive in when to meet, since in the world of online dating there is more than one suitor out there. As it is the odds are stacked against you (with # of guys in online sites vs girls) so its best to keep moving it forward.

Have any pointers on what to message and what to to when you meetup?


----------



## Ninja Glutton

J34 said:


> Yea, I have done the 2-3 messages, but then afterwards the texting goes on for weeks. Seems you have to be more assertive in when to meet, since in the world of online dating there is more than one suitor out there. As it is the odds are stacked against you (with # of guys in online sites vs girls) so its best to keep moving it forward.
> 
> Have any pointers on what to message and what to to when you meetup?



First date I usually try to find something casual, but elegant. I went to this sushi place called Ooka and it actually went really well. It allowed us to talk and get to know each other better, but it had the added bonus of being a cute, small place that had a really nice atmosphere.

The first message is pretty simple as I just look for something in their pictures or their profile that is a common interest or something I recognize/can comment on. 

I try to make it lighthearted and friendly while also making my intentions known. I don't comment on their looks because that's way too predictable and boring to most women. 

I usually try to gather something about their personality or assert something about them to sound more confident like "you seem like a level-headed, ambitious person" or "your goal-oriented nature and your love of children makes you come off as very warm and personable" or something to that effect.

It's all about what qualities you see in them and why you're attracted to them without just saying "ur hot wanna chat?" Women will appreciate this.

Also, brutal, disarming honesty has always worked in my favor. Don't be afraid to put your own flaws out on the table without seeming self-deprecating or insecure.

Closing the email, I always like some kind of call to action question, or else the conversation kind of stops dead. "What's your favorite flavor of starburst?" "Big spoon or little spoon?" "Italian, mexican, or Indian food?" These are just kind of cliche examples, but it keeps the conversation rolling.

I hope this helps.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

J34 said:


> I usually text, and have never really im'ed. What I do know is that you can only text so long until you have to escalate it to going out. Sure it may work out or it may not, but it is best not to put it off for too long of a time. Well at least until you know each other enough that you can feel "safe" in meeting them.
> 
> The interesting thing to note in this is how different everyone is. While some people get bored easily with texts and questions, others get along on those lines. I still believe nothing beats face to face interaction.



i completely agree,i love texting and phone calls but nothing beats hanging out in person.when you click great over a phone call or texting,that will make you want to meet that person even more.


----------



## bmann0413

I hardly get messages on OKC... Or PoF, for that matter. I might just delete my accounts.

I only got two messages from people on OKC, and that was after I had sent something to them. And as it turned out, one of those girls is kinda nuts. The other girl, I'm most likely stuck in the Friend Zone with her. -_-

I didn't get ANY messages on PoF since I joined, so I gave up on that one.


----------



## easybeat

I joined okcupid recently and find it kind of a disillusioning experience. It's true that many people will not write you back. I don't consider myself ugly or with bad credentials either so I know it's not me. I can also put sentences together and write a friendly message. Two women replied but when I tried to keep the conversation going with another message they just stopped talking completely. I'm not exactly sure what people are on there for when they seem to have no desire to meet in reality. Maybe just to see who will write to them like an ego stroke? I'm not even necessarily looking for a girlfriend- just to meet a new friend would be nice. 

Needless to say I'll leave my page up but not waste my time searching through people there.


----------



## The Orange Mage

On OKC I just generally noticed that I got a few types of messages:

(1) BBW/SSBBW who were from out-of-state and commenting on how neat I am.

(2) Out-of-state non-fatties complimenting my pics

(3) Local skinny girls who think I'm cute.

Made a few online buddies via 1 and 2, though!


----------



## Viciousnj84

I usally dont post but ill give my input. I signed up for Plentyoffish.com And lets just say i got like 20 pages of messages in the First week. However i am a guy with the highest standards. Even though im a big guy ppl say im very good looking. But this post isnt about me i wish i wasnt attracted to the hottest of girls cause then my success rate would go up. The girls hitting me up are some big girls which im sorry to say im not attracted to. And other girls that are just average and im sure would make anyone happy. There are some real pretty ones to that im gonna hang out with soon. Guys if your a big guy like super big alot of these girls arent attracted to it im sad to say. These girls are so used to having the most Handsome of guys hitting them up 24/7. And what im learning is just because there is a forum for FFAs Im sad to say this world is lacking in HOT ffas. I think the only ones out here are here and there is only like 4 of them ; / This post wasnt meant to offend anyone.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Viciousnj84 said:


> I usally dont post but ill give my input. I signed up for Plentyoffish.com And lets just say i got like 20 pages of messages in the First week. However i am a guy with the highest standards. Even though im a big guy ppl say im very good looking. But this post isnt about me i wish i wasnt attracted to the hottest of girls cause then my success rate would go up. The girls hitting me up are some big girls which im sorry to say im not attracted to. And other girls that are just average and im sure would make anyone happy. There are some real pretty ones to that im gonna hang out with soon. Guys if your a big guy like super big alot of these girls arent attracted to it im sad to say. These girls are so used to having the most Handsome of guys hitting them up 24/7. And what im learning is just because there is a forum for FFAs Im sad to say this world is lacking in HOT ffas. I think the only ones out here are here and there is only like 4 of them ; / This post wasnt meant to offend anyone.



Lies. I can think of a dozen hot FFAs right off the bat.


----------



## CarlaSixx

He just wants a porn star  

Hotness/attractiveness is completely subjective. The ones you(general form) find attractive might not be the type your fellow fat guy would go for. Not every guy thinks Jessica Alba or Scarlett Johansson is sexy.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Viciousnj84 said:


> I usally dont post but ill give my input. I signed up for Plentyoffish.com And lets just say i got like 20 pages of messages in the First week. However i am a guy with the highest standards. Even though im a big guy ppl say im very good looking. But this post isnt about me i wish i wasnt attracted to the hottest of girls cause then my success rate would go up. The girls hitting me up are some big girls which im sorry to say im not attracted to. And other girls that are just average and im sure would make anyone happy. There are some real pretty ones to that im gonna hang out with soon. Guys if your a big guy like super big alot of these girls arent attracted to it im sad to say. These girls are so used to having the most Handsome of guys hitting them up 24/7. And what im learning is just because there is a forum for FFAs Im sad to say this world is lacking in HOT ffas. I think the only ones out here are here and there is only like 4 of them ; / This post wasnt meant to offend anyone.



:doh:

There's a fine line between arrogance and self-approval.

Are you really only judging them on their looks? Y'know, there is more to a person than their fleshy vessel.


----------



## biglynch

Viciousnj84 said:


> I usally dont post but ill give my input. I signed up for Plentyoffish.com And lets just say i got like 20 pages of messages in the First week. However i am a guy with the highest standards. Even though im a big guy ppl say im very good looking. But this post isnt about me i wish i wasnt attracted to the hottest of girls cause then my success rate would go up. The girls hitting me up are some big girls which im sorry to say im not attracted to. And other girls that are just average and im sure would make anyone happy. There are some real pretty ones to that im gonna hang out with soon. Guys if your a big guy like super big alot of these girls arent attracted to it im sad to say. These girls are so used to having the most Handsome of guys hitting them up 24/7. And what im learning is just because there is a forum for FFAs Im sad to say this world is lacking in HOT ffas. I think the only ones out here are here and there is only like 4 of them ; / This post wasnt meant to offend anyone.



for a post thats not meant to offe ... erm no change of tact. no politeness, you are a tool!


----------



## LalaCity

Viciousnj84 said:


> I usally dont post but ill give my input. I signed up for Plentyoffish.com And lets just say i got like 20 pages of messages in the First week. However i am a guy with the highest standards. Even though im a big guy ppl say im very good looking. But this post isnt about me i wish i wasnt attracted to the hottest of girls cause then my success rate would go up. The girls hitting me up are some big girls which im sorry to say im not attracted to. And other girls that are just average and im sure would make anyone happy. There are some real pretty ones to that im gonna hang out with soon. Guys if your a big guy like super big alot of these girls arent attracted to it im sad to say. These girls are so used to having the most Handsome of guys hitting them up 24/7. And what im learning is just because there is a forum for FFAs Im sad to say this world is lacking in HOT ffas. I think the only ones out here are here and there is only like 4 of them ; / This post wasnt meant to offend anyone.



I'm not offended by the fact that you're not hot (by my standards).


Good luck!


----------



## Dromond

Viciousnj84 said:


> I usally dont post but ill give my input. I signed up for Plentyoffish.com And lets just say i got like 20 pages of messages in the First week. However i am a guy with the highest standards. Even though im a big guy ppl say im very good looking. But this post isnt about me i wish i wasnt attracted to the hottest of girls cause then my success rate would go up. The girls hitting me up are some big girls which im sorry to say im not attracted to. And other girls that are just average and im sure would make anyone happy. There are some real pretty ones to that im gonna hang out with soon. Guys if your a big guy like super big alot of these girls arent attracted to it im sad to say. These girls are so used to having the most Handsome of guys hitting them up 24/7. And what im learning is just because there is a forum for FFAs Im sad to say this world is lacking in HOT ffas. I think the only ones out here are here and there is only like 4 of them ; / This post wasnt meant to offend anyone.



The reason you are still single is pretty self evident from your post. As for not meaning to offend, wow. I'd hate to see what you'd write if you were meaning to offend.


----------



## LalaCity

I should add, Vicious, that when I say you don't meet my standards, I'm referring to proper spelling and grammar. If a man doesn't display a basic mastery of those things in his native language I can't really find him hot. Sad, I know.


----------



## AmazingAmy

Viciousnj84 said:


> I usally dont post but ill give my input. I signed up for Plentyoffish.com *And lets just say i got like 20 pages of messages in the First week*. However i am a guy with the highest standards. Even though im a big guy ppl say im very good looking. But this post isnt about me i wish i wasnt attracted to the hottest of girls cause then my success rate would go up. The girls hitting me up are some big girls which im sorry to say im not attracted to. And other girls that are just average and im sure would make anyone happy. There are some real pretty ones to that im gonna hang out with soon. Guys if your a big guy like super big alot of these girls arent attracted to it im sad to say. These girls are so used to having the most Handsome of guys hitting them up 24/7. And what im learning is just because there is a forum for FFAs Im sad to say this world is lacking in HOT ffas. I think the only ones out here are here and there is only like 4 of them ; / This post wasnt meant to offend anyone.



Bullshit. And fuck you.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

Viciousnj84 said:


> I usally dont post but ill give my input. I signed up for Plentyoffish.com And lets just say i got like 20 pages of messages in the First week. However i am a guy with the highest standards. Even though im a big guy ppl say im very good looking. But this post isnt about me i wish i wasnt attracted to the hottest of girls cause then my success rate would go up. The girls hitting me up are some big girls which im sorry to say im not attracted to. And other girls that are just average and im sure would make anyone happy. There are some real pretty ones to that im gonna hang out with soon. Guys if your a big guy like super big alot of these girls arent attracted to it im sad to say. These girls are so used to having the most Handsome of guys hitting them up 24/7. And what im learning is just because there is a forum for FFAs Im sad to say this world is lacking in HOT ffas. I think the only ones out here are here and there is only like 4 of them ; / This post wasnt meant to offend anyone.




I feel your pain, truly I do. Honestly to me the worst is finding that really hawt person, physically the attraction is there in full force,and find there's nothing beneath the surface. I mean it's like picking out the prettiest present under the Christmas tree, opening the box, and finding it's filled with dog shit. That's the absolute worst, ya know? So shouldn't you really be questing for the whole package? Ya know, totally hawt, and a wonderful person to boot? 

I mean if you find that elusive super model/porn star who just so happens to be attracted to YOU, and then find they suck, man that's even worse. So you need it all, everything, don't settle...I'm sure you'll find the perfect one. She exists, don't let anyone tell you any different. 

Good luck with your quest for the holy grail. Don't forget your hairshirt.


----------



## Tina

Viciouswhatever, may I offer you some lube?


----------



## FishCharming




----------



## Jes

LalaCity said:


> I know I shouldn't have been such a wuss to give up so quickly, but I could see that loads of guys who were supposedly "compatible" with me were passing me over based on my description of myself as a BBW. What's more, I checked out some of their profiles and a few of them had attached a "no fat chicks" proviso. So it kind of killed my confidence.



Girl, I like you a lot and so I'm going to give you some Tough Love (which, if the tables were reversed, I'd bristle at, haha, so take it for what it's worth):

If they have 'no fat chicks' in their profiles, then you are NOT compatible, and you've dodged a bullet. Plain and simple. They're not feeling bad about not being compatible with you (b/c you're fat), and you shouldn't feel bad about not being compatible with them (b/c they're rude). 

I was bad at Internet dating, but then again, I was just so sure that It Was Different For Me. Like, if it didn't work, it's b/c I was fat. Or older. Or only I was attracting losers. 

The truth is that if you give it a real college try, you're going to be like 100% of the other people on dating sites: a mix of a bit of good, followed by a fair amount of mediocre, chased by a big chunk of crappy. Not b/c you're fat, not b/c you're you, but b/c you're a human being doing the dating thing. 

My therapist once said to me: What makes you think you're so special? Like, do you really think you're the only person who couldn't get a date? Or the ugliest person? That somehow, you're important (or unimportant) enough to be unique in all the world for all the wrong reasons, and everyone knows it? 

C'mon, now. I'm not. You're not. We are NONE of us that (un)special! It's just how that game is played. 

Now go back in there and make Coach proud!


----------



## frankman

Viciousnj84 said:


> I usally dont post but ill give my input. I signed up for Plentyoffish.com And lets just say i got like 20 pages of messages in the First week. However i am a guy with the highest standards. Even though im a big guy ppl say im very good looking. But this post isnt about me i wish i wasnt attracted to the hottest of girls cause then my success rate would go up. The girls hitting me up are some big girls which im sorry to say im not attracted to. And other girls that are just average and im sure would make anyone happy. There are some real pretty ones to that im gonna hang out with soon. Guys if your a big guy like super big alot of these girls arent attracted to it im sad to say. These girls are so used to having the most Handsome of guys hitting them up 24/7. And what im learning is just because there is a forum for FFAs Im sad to say this world is lacking in HOT ffas. I think the only ones out here are here and there is only like 4 of them ; / This post wasnt meant to offend anyone.



I love your attitude in the same way I like to see those animations on the scifi network of imploding solar systems and dying stars. 

See, because everybody in those universes thought it was all about their sun, and it'd be around forever. But then, the star just dies, becomes a red giant, a laughable echo of its former self and it turns out that star they put all their trust in was just one in a huge huge universe.

And as their entire solar system cools down to room temperature and everything living and worthwhile dies, the soothing voice of Morgan freeman tells us that that's just the way it goes for arrogant little shitstars: they burn up and explode.

I'm sure there's a lesson that can be drawn from the whole thing, but right now I'm too amused watching the last silly flashes of your supernova.


----------



## Goreki

Oh my god! there are still people in the world that honestly think super hot = best? How utterly adorable!


----------



## sera

Viciousnj84 said:


> This post wasnt meant to offend anyone.



i guess, he got rejected and is hurt now. sry for you. time will heal. good luck!


----------



## Viciousnj84

I type fast and dont really try to represent my self in the best way when I post. Second off none of yeas know me and are very quick to judge me. I was giving my experience and personal opinion of how I think the online dating world works. But I can tell you right now im not the monster you think me to be. And I should of stated im looking for someone im attracted to that lights that fire in my heart. Someone I can have fun with and that im going to give my heart and soul for. Im sorry if I didnt beat around the bush but alot of you probably think you found evil in me but im sad to say alot of you judged me after one post and said nasty things I think that is beneath me and worst then me saying i want a girl i think is pretty. And if needed I will post the type of person I am and yeas would be probably be shocked cause I am the nicest guy on this earth its just I can be brutally honest.


----------



## Jes

Viciousnj84 said:


> This post wasnt meant to offend anyone.



Well then major props for being an overachiever and accomplishing more than you'd planned!


----------



## Jes

Viciousnj84 said:


> Second off none of yeas know me and are very quick to judge me. I was giving my experience and personal opinion of how I think the online dating world works. .



We weren't judging you based on your opinions, silly--we were judging you on your looks.


----------



## Viciousnj84

since there is a need for proper grammar and elequent speech i will give this a nice once-over before i post.

now as for all the pople that are offended, nothing i say is meant to be offensive, no on second thought it is. so, please take all the offensiveness right to heart. yes i am a large male, yes my standards are high, yes i believe the first part of attractiveness is looks, yes i want to be that guy that other men ask themselves why is she with him! yes i have had several good relationships with what i consider to be good looking women. no i should not have to settle for something less than what, in my view, i consider attractive. no i dont like bbw, 

ok so this is the way it is and im not sorry for it.


----------



## AmazingAmy

Viciousnj84 said:


> since there is a need for proper grammar and elequent speech i will give this a nice once-over before i post.
> 
> now as for all the pople that are offended, nothing i say is meant to be offensive, no on second thought it is. so, please take all the offensiveness right to heart. yes i am a large male, yes my standards are high, yes i believe the first part of attractiveness is looks, yes i want to be that guy that other men ask themselves why is she with him! yes i have had several good relationships with what i consider to be good looking women. no i should not have to settle for something less than what, in my view, i consider attractive. no i dont like bbw,



Got a pic of yourself, charmer?


----------



## Dromond

Viciousnj84 said:


> since there is a need for proper grammar and elequent speech i will give this a nice once-over before i post.
> 
> now as for all the pople that are offended, nothing i say is meant to be offensive, no on second thought it is. so, please take all the offensiveness right to heart. yes i am a large male, yes my standards are high, yes i believe the first part of attractiveness is looks, yes i want to be that guy that other men ask themselves why is she with him! yes i have had several good relationships with what i consider to be good looking women. no i should not have to settle for something less than what, in my view, i consider attractive. no i dont like bbw,
> 
> ok so this is the way it is and im not sorry for it.



I'm starting to think you're a troll.


----------



## AmazingAmy

Viciousnj84 said:


> since there is a need for proper grammar and elequent speech i will give this a nice once-over before i post.
> 
> now as for all the pople that are offended, nothing i say is meant to be offensive, no on second thought it is. so, please take all the offensiveness right to heart. yes i am a large male, yes my standards are high, yes i believe the first part of attractiveness is looks, yes i want to be that guy that other men ask themselves why is she with him! yes i have had several good relationships with what i consider to be good looking women. no i should not have to settle for something less than what, in my view, i consider attractive. *no i dont like bbw*,
> 
> ok so this is the way it is and im not sorry for it.



Also, if you don't like them, stop referring to them as big beautiful women. Just say fat women and stop contradicting yourself.


----------



## Fat Brian

Viciousnj84 said:


> yes i want to be that guy that other men ask themselves why is she with him!



If this is truly what you are after you need to take a serious look at yourself and see why you place the burden of your self worth on the person you date. You need to identify that hole in you that causes you to need this form of validation and fix it before you unleash this crap on another woman.

And by the way, I have one of those BBW wives you so despise and she gets hit on quite frequently thank you very little.


----------



## Viciousnj84

I love how someone can say Fuck you but when I post half of it gets removed. How does a troll have 7 posts? If thats a troll then every person on here is beautiful. You better sit there and judge yourself before you judge me. You think its ok cause they created acronyms that call you beautiful or big handsome ? Sure I guess acronyms can make you feel good about yourself or a forum made for the big and beautiful "People''. They have websites where everyone can sit around and judge all day and feel good about themselves for the most absurd things. And suicide forums where they convince themselves its ok to do. Which half of you probly checked out at one point. Mayb some of you think its ok to slowly kill someone by feeding them to death. And Honestly thats all this is a place where you try to convince yourselves its ok.


----------



## Viciousnj84

everyones acronyms can mean something different as BBW can mean big busty women


----------



## Dromond

Viciousnj84 said:


> everyones acronyms can mean something different as BBW can mean big busty women



No. It means "Big Beautiful Woman," and that isn't negotiable or subject to opinion. I saw what you wrote before it got moderated, and you don't belong here.


----------



## CastingPearls

Viciousnj84 said:


> since there is a need for proper grammar and elequent speech i will give this a nice once-over before i post.
> 
> now as for all the pople that are offended, nothing i say is meant to be offensive, no on second thought it is. so, please take all the offensiveness right to heart. yes i am a large male, yes my standards are high, yes i believe the first part of attractiveness is looks, yes i want to be that guy that other men ask themselves why is she with him! yes i have had several good relationships with what i consider to be good looking women. no i should not have to settle for something less than what, in my view, i consider attractive. no i dont like bbw,
> 
> ok *so this is the way* it is and im not sorry for it.



Did it ever occur to you that they might also ask her what the hell she's doing with you? (and not in a good way) LOL 
If your self-image is so dependent on what others judge as successful than you're no prize yourself regardless of your own appearance. 

This is the *way it is for you*, dear and you will have a very pitiful and lonely existence until you find that hawt unicorn. Happy hunting. 

Oh and by the way, speaking as a drop-dead gorgeous BBW, you're not good enough for any of us here and our thin FFA sisters I know for a fact, if they have any self-respect, dignity and a shred of good taste, would say the same.


----------



## Viciousnj84

Amazing amy im so ready to just give you my profile so you can see all the messages. Then you can ask yourself how the hell is this possible?


----------



## cinnamitch

Viciousnj84 said:


> .* no i dont like bbw, *ok so this is the way it is and im not sorry for it.



I feel safe in saying the feeling is mutual


----------



## Viciousnj84

CastingPearls said:


> Did it ever occur to you that they might also ask her what the hell she's doing with you? (and not in a good way) LOL
> If your self-image is so dependent on what others judge as successful than you're no prize yourself regardless of your own appearance.
> 
> This is the *way it is for you*, dear and you will have a very pitiful and lonely existence until you find that hawt unicorn. Happy hunting.
> 
> Oh and by the way, speaking as a drop-dead gorgeous BBW, you're not good enough for any of us here and our thin FFA sisters I know for a fact, if they have any self-respect, dignity and a shred of good taste, would say the same.



If I depended on looks alone I wouldnt be successful. I can be cocky and I can be funny Girls love that. I believe girls are submissive by nature and if you come off with that attitude thats says I dont give a F*CK Girls will fall beneath your knees. Your either gonna come off as a Lion or prey. Im a Lion and girls love it. So ask yourself this why am I so successful and why are girls taking the time to try to be with me? Probably Because im just a awesome guy and none of you will get to see that side because frankly some of yeas pissed me off.


----------



## cinnamitch

Viciousnj84 said:


> If I depended on looks alone I wouldnt be successful. I can be cocky and I can be funny Girls love that. I believe girls are submissive by nature and if you come off with that attitude thats says I dont give a F*CK Girls will fall beneath your knees. Your either gonna come off as a Lion or prey. Im a Lion and girls love it. So ask yourself this why am I so successful and why are girls taking the time to try to be with me? Probably Because im just a awesome guy and none of you will get to see that side because frankly some of yeas pissed me off.



So you are so hot and great that you signed up for Pof and you are on here. How do you find the time to grace us with your presence? I mean surely you need to ice your crotch since it stays so busy. Oh and most men who are self proclaimed lions turn out to be big ol pussies in real life so watch out you might get neutered.


----------



## Viciousnj84

cinnamitch said:


> So you are so hot and great that you signed up for Pof and you are on here. How do you find the time to grace us with your presence? I mean surely you need to ice your crotch since it stays so busy. Oh and most men who are self proclaimed lions turn out to be big ol pussies in real life so watch out you might get neutered.



Maybe I look at things different maybe I just dont want to limit myself to a pool. I Want to search the whole ocean. You gotta dig through alot of dirt to find the diamonds.


----------



## Tina

Bwahaha! I LOVE how the pompous obtuse barge in, throw around insults while acting pompous and obtuse, then take exception to those who take exception. Always entertaining!


----------



## spiritangel

Viciousnj84 said:


> If I depended on looks alone I wouldnt be successful. I can be cocky and I can be funny Girls love that. I believe girls are submissive by nature and if you come off with that attitude thats says I dont give a F*CK Girls will fall beneath your knees. Your either gonna come off as a Lion or prey. Im a Lion and girls love it. So ask yourself this why am I so successful and why are girls taking the time to try to be with me? Probably Because im just a awesome guy and none of you will get to see that side because frankly some of yeas pissed me off.




Hmmm sounds like your on the wrong dating site perhaps you need club your woman.com the perfect site for the neanderthal in you or perhaps your looking for the master slave thing because believe me not all women are submissive and I do believe you have the proof right here for you to see!


----------



## CastingPearls

Viciousnj84 said:


> Maybe I look at things different maybe I just dont want to limit myself to a pool. I Want to search the whole ocean. You gotta dig through alot of dirt to find the diamonds.


Ocean? LOL You're so in demand you're trolling dating sites (ponds) for anchovies.


----------



## Paquito

Viciousnj84 said:


> I believe girls are submissive by nature and if you come off with that attitude thats says I dont give a F*CK Girls will fall beneath your knees.



I certainly think that this has been disproved, considering that every woman who has responded has verbally castrated you. I would love to be put in contact with all of the women who just fall head over... knees for you. They clearly have some self-esteem issues that need to be worked through, and I'd love to help them work it out.


----------



## Viciousnj84

CastingPearls said:


> Ocean? LOL You're so in demand you're trolling dating sites (ponds) for anchovies.



Im on A site. A as in one single site. Not plural and how is that different from trolling dating sites for girls or guys who are looking for FFAs or BHMs. I have the right to pick and choose and thats seems to be the reason why everyone here is affected not only will I find the only HOT FFAs out there but I was blessed to be able to attract the Skinny Preppy girls as well. So thats less FFAs for the guys here and alot of normal girls as well at my disposal to pick and choose the right one for me. Life is good.


----------



## cinnamitch

Viciousnj84 said:


> Maybe I look at things different maybe I just dont want to limit myself to a pool. I Want to search the whole ocean. You gotta dig through alot of dirt to find the diamonds.



I would stick to the kiddie pool kiddo, and alot of times all you find while digging in dirt for a diamond,that all you really found was a piece of cheap glass.


----------



## TraciJo67

Viciousnj84 said:


> Im on A site. A as in one single site. Not plural and how is that different from trolling dating sites for girls or guys who are looking for FFAs or BHMs. I have the right to pick and choose and thats seems to be the reason why everyone here is affected not only will I find the only HOT FFAs out there but I was blessed to be able to attract the Skinny Preppy girls as well. So thats less FFAs for the guys here and alot of *normal girls* as well at my disposal to pick and choose the right one for me. Life is good.


 
Really? You haven't been banned yet?

Oh, and while we're at it: You're a barely literate fool. What in the world do you think you have to offer these "hawt" young things?


----------



## cinnamitch

Paquito said:


> I certainly think that this has been disproved, considering that every woman who has responded has verbally castrated you. I would love to be put in contact with all of the women who just fall head over... knees for you. They clearly have some self-esteem issues that need to be worked through, and I'd love to help them work it out.



They fall beneath his knees in laughter at his conceit


----------



## CastingPearls

Viciousnj84 said:


> Im on A site. A as in one single site. Not plural and how is that different from trolling dating sites for girls or guys who are looking for FFAs or BHMs. I have the right to pick and choose and thats seems to be the reason why everyone here is affected not only will I find the only HOT FFAs out there but I was blessed to be able to attract the Skinny Preppy girls as well. So thats less FFAs for the guys here and alot of normal girls as well at my disposal to pick and choose the right one for me. Life is good.



I stand corrected! ONE site! Gotcha--so rather than ponds, you're shooting fish in a barrel? So really, how's that working for you? You meet them possibly (still have provided zero proof but hey your word is gold, right?) but the bait must really have to suck... (not to mention the fishing pole and tackle *wink wink*) because other than catching them you've been unable to keep a single one.


----------



## cinnamitch

TraciJo67 said:


> Really? You haven't been banned yet?
> 
> Oh, and while we're at it: You're a barely literate fool. What in the world do you think you have to offer these "hawt" young things?



MONEY? Alcohol? Drugs?


----------



## cinnamitch

CastingPearls said:


> I stand corrected! ONE site! Gotcha--so rather than ponds, you're shooting fish in a barrel? So really, how's that working for you? You meet them possibly (still have provided zero proof but hey your word is gold, right?) but the bait must really have to suck... (not to mention the fishing pole and tackle *wink wink*)



Shouldn't go out on the ocean in a little Dinghy.


----------



## TraciJo67

cinnamitch said:


> MONEY? Alcohol? Drugs?


 
He can barely string two words together. I'm thinking that money is probably not in the equation.

But then, given what a FEROCIOUS LION he is, I'm sure the alcohol and drugs would work just fine


----------



## mossystate

Someone with an alternate account?

Oh, and there is confidence, and there is cringeworthy proclamations about how _________ one thinks they are.


Oh...Vicious...:happy:


----------



## Dromond

TraciJo67 said:


> He can barely string two words together. I'm thinking that money is probably not in the equation.
> 
> But then, given what a FEROCIOUS LION he is, I'm sure the alcohol and drugs would work just fine



Charlie Sheen signed up for Dims!


----------



## TraciJo67

Dromond said:


> Charlie Sheen signed up for Dims!


 
Well in that case, forget the base ignorance and the illiteracy. He's hawt.


----------



## TraciJo67




----------



## Paquito




----------



## Dromond

Viciousnj84 said:


> If I depended on looks alone I wouldnt be successful. I can be cocky and I can be funny Girls love that. I believe girls are submissive by nature and if you come off with that attitude thats says I dont give a F*CK Girls will fall beneath your knees. Your either gonna come off as a Lion or prey. Im a Lion and girls love it. So ask yourself this why am I so successful and why are girls taking the time to try to be with me? Probably Because im just a awesome guy and none of you will get to see that side because frankly some of yeas pissed me off.



A real Vatican warlock, right?

This post has convinced me you're a troll, a poseur, and utterly clueless about women.


----------



## Viciousnj84

No im just the type that makes everyone of you run to this site to feel safe and accepted. Keep running and hiding you will never be safe and then you can even point your fingers and say THATS A BAD MAN! Your feelings are going to be hurt your going to be offended and most likely lose some of your self esteem. You cant run and hide from people like me forever we will seek you out and mentally destroy you.


----------



## mossystate

Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

He is coming back to the thread.

My courier crow just informed me.


----------



## TraciJo67

Viciousnj84 said:


> No im just the type that makes everyone of you run to this site to feel safe and accepted. Keep running and hiding you will never be safe and then you can even point your fingers and say THATS A BAD MAN! Your feelings are going to be hurt your going to be offended and most likely lose some of your selfesteem. You cant run and hide from people like me forever we will seek you out and mentally destroy you. So keep posting those awesome half naked nude pics of yourselves and have people with fat fetishes make you think its ok. I will most likely be walking around while most of you will need a crane to pull you out of a bed.


 
Damn I hate it when the trolls lose their cool and post shit that will get them banned. I didn't even have a chance to pop some popcorn for this one.


----------



## Dromond

TraciJo67 said:


> Well in that case, forget the base ignorance and the illiteracy. He's hawt.



In a narcissistic, drug crazed kind of way, I suppose so.


----------



## mossystate

Viciousnj84 said:


> No im just the type that makes everyone of you run to this site to feel safe and accepted. Keep running and hiding you will never be safe and then you can even point your fingers and say THATS A BAD MAN! Your feelings are going to be hurt your going to be offended and most likely lose some of your selfesteem. You cant run and hide from people like me forever we will seek you out and mentally destroy you.



Aaaaaaand...scene. 

Adios, fuckwad.


----------



## mossystate

TraciJo67 said:


> Damn I hate it when the trolls lose their cool and post shit that will get them banned. I didn't even have a chance to pop some popcorn for this one.



I know! Give us a little more time. I did just eat the last of my chili cheese Fritos, so I suppose it was a sign.


----------



## Dromond

Viciousnj84 said:


> No im just the type that makes everyone of you run to this site to feel safe and accepted. Keep running and hiding you will never be safe and then you can even point your fingers and say THATS A BAD MAN! Your feelings are going to be hurt your going to be offended and most likely lose some of your self esteem. You cant run and hide from people like me forever we will seek you out and mentally destroy you.



Fat phobia is such a tragic malady.

I bet you're a socially stunted man-child who never left his momma's basement.

You're also about to be banned. Sayonara, suckah.


----------



## Fat Brian

No one is denying that you have the right to choose who you date but when you come here and trash a whole group of women who are highly valued here you will get some shit for it.

By the way, are you a long lost cast member of Jersey Shore ? The "yeas guys" has me wondering.


----------



## Viciousnj84

So its ok to call people out on one post say some nasty things and then when you come back and try to come back harder you get banned? I am entilted to free speech just like the rest of you are. I have not broken any COC violations.


----------



## cinnamitch

Viciousnj84 said:


> No im just the type that makes everyone of you run to this site to feel safe and accepted. Keep running and hiding you will never be safe and then you can even point your fingers and say THATS A BAD MAN! Your feelings are going to be hurt your going to be offended and most likely lose some of your self esteem. You cant run and hide from people like me forever we will seek you out and mentally destroy you.



Ha ha ha haha hahaha ha




haha haaaaaaaaaa haha guffaw, snort snicker



haha hehee heee haha. OMG you didn't tell me you were funny too! God and you are still single? Oh that's right you can't marry your hand.. too bad


----------



## mossystate

Viciousnj84 said:


> So its ok to call people out on one post say some nasty things and then when you come back and try to come back harder you get banned? I am entilted to free speech just like the rest of you are. I have not broken any COC violations.



Are you whining? 

Bring back the lion...for the next few minutes you still have on this site.


----------



## cinnamitch

Viciousnj84 said:


> So its ok to call people out on one post say some nasty things and then when you come back and try to come back harder you get banned? I am entilted to free speech just like the rest of you are. I have not broken any COC violations.



Yeah you did, this is a size acceptance site and you pretty much dissed all the "loser" fat girls. Which is funny because most of them have quite active social lives while you sit here and hang with the "losers"


----------



## Fat Brian

Viciousnj84 said:


> No im just the type that makes everyone of you run to this site to feel safe and accepted. Keep running and hiding you will never be safe and then you can even point your fingers and say THATS A BAD MAN! Your feelings are going to be hurt your going to be offended and most likely lose some of your self esteem. You cant run and hide from people like me forever we will seek you out and mentally destroy you.



Bye Bye now !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cinnamitch

mossystate said:


> Are you whining?
> 
> Bring back the lion...for the next few minutes you still have on this site.



The lion is about to be neutered. Bob Barker would be so proud


----------



## Dromond

Viciousnj84 said:


> So its ok to call people out on one post say some nasty things and then when you come back and try to come back harder you get banned? I am entilted to free speech just like the rest of you are. I have not broken any COC violations.



When you go into private spaces, you do not have the constitutional right of free speech. This is a privately owned website, so it is not a public space. You are bound by the terms of use and the rules of this site. So yeah, you can be banned for saying the wrong thing.

It's amazing that you think it's okay to come onto a site where the entire focus is around fat people and proceed to insult fat people. That's against the rules of this site, and rightfully so.


----------



## Viciousnj84

One of my posts was out of line and it was edited as for the rest they can edit again if its out of line or They can ban me its all good. I dont think I did anything to merit a ban but then again im not a Mod. To each his own.


----------



## CastingPearls

Viciousnj84 said:


> No im just the type that makes everyone of you run to this site to feel safe and accepted. Keep running and hiding you will never be safe and then you can even point your fingers and say THATS A BAD MAN! Your feelings are going to be hurt your going to be offended and most likely lose some of your self esteem. You cant run and hide from people like me forever we will seek you out and mentally destroy you.



Most likely. LOL Aren't you fat yourself? You're spouting fat hatred. Don't you have a mirror?


----------



## cinnamitch

CastingPearls said:


> Most likely. LOL Aren't you fat yourself? You're spouting fat hatred. Don't you have a mirror?



Pearls, if he has one hand on the computer, one on his brain, how do you think he would be able to hold the mirror?


----------



## Viciousnj84

Depends I am a big guy people always think im a football player. But I have never been called fat. And I can probably run 5 miles. If I lost about 40 pounds I would have one of those famous jersey Six pack of abs.


----------



## Dromond

I call bullshit.


----------



## mossystate

Viciousnj84 said:


> Depends I am a big guy people always think im a football player. But I have never been called fat. And I can probably run 5 miles. If I lost about 40 pounds I would have one of those famous jersey Six pack of abs.



Famous Jersey six pack abs. LOL

stldpn, is that you?


----------



## Viciousnj84

I would like to apologize to the women I have offended when I post I dont really look at sex. However I do not pride myself on ripping on women and I would like to apologize no women should ever be made to feel bad about themselves Big, tall, or small. I am not a woman hater. However the guys that offended me is a different story. You guys can go to hell and I will steal your girls before you go there.


----------



## cinnamitch

Viciousnj84 said:


> Depends I am a big guy people always think im a football player. But I have never been called fat. And I can probably run 5 miles. If I lost about 40 pounds I would have one of those *famous jersey Six pack of abs.*




Snookies?( that was way too easy)


----------



## mossystate

Viciousnj84 said:


> I would like to apologize to the women I have offended when I post I dont really look at sex. However I do not pride myself on ripping on women and I would like to apologize no women should ever be made to feel bad about themselves Big, tall, or small. I am not a woman hater. However the guys that offended me is a different story. You guys can go to hell and I will steal your girls before you go there.



All the ffas are fat!!! Any pictures you see here of thin women...all stolen and Photoshopped! 

What, you think we have anything better to do as we become one with our beds?


----------



## Dromond

Viciousnj84 said:


> I would like to apologize to the women I have offended when I post I dont really look at sex. However I do not pride myself on ripping on women and I would like to apologize no women should ever be made to feel bad about themselves Big, tall, or small. I am not a woman hater. However the guys that offended me is a different story. *You guys can go to hell and I will steal your girls before you go there.*



My wife would *LAUGH IN YOUR FACE*.

As an aside: Funny how you always say "girls." Hmm.


----------



## mossystate

Your wife is fat. She is safe from his magnetic charms.


And, yeah...but lots of men insist on always calling women...girls...chicks. He has lots of company.

Now....Vicious...I beg of you......post a picture...pleeeeeeease!


----------



## TraciJo67

Viciousnj84 said:


> I would like to apologize to the women I have offended when I post I dont really look at sex. However I do not pride myself on ripping on women and I would like to apologize no women should ever be made to feel bad about themselves Big, tall, or small. I am not a woman hater. However the guys that offended me is a different story. You guys can go to hell and I will steal your girls before you go there.


 
I'd have to give a damn about your opinion before I could muster any offense. You are entertainment, that and nothing more.


----------



## Dromond

This is true. She is fat. That's part of why she's so damn hot.


----------



## Viciousnj84

I am just to smart to ever post a pic of myself where im sure like half the people here would love to cut my throat! I have nothing to hide however I just cant allow myself to post a pic after all the responses I had. And your right I need to start referring to them as Women not girls.


----------



## cinnamitch

TraciJo67 said:


> I'd have to give a damn about your opinion before I could muster any offense. You are entertainment, that and nothing more.



Naa he don't even have a good beat, nor can you dance to him. (Yes I am that fucking old that i can reference American Bandstand)


----------



## cinnamitch

Viciousnj84 said:


> I am just to smart to ever post a pic of myself where im sure like half the people here would love to cut my throat! I have nothing to hide however I just cant allow myself to post a pic after all the responses I had. And your right I need to start referring to them was Women not girls.



psst mr smart- it's too not to.


----------



## TraciJo67

Viciousnj84 said:


> I am just to smart to ever post a pic of myself where im sure like half the people here would love to cut my throat! I have nothing to hide however I just cant allow myself to post a pic after all the responses I had. And your right I need to start referring to them was Women not girls.


 
'to smart'

Now there's an oxy*moron* for you.


----------



## Viciousnj84

Danm brah you affected much? you dont even want me to proof read my responses. You ever come to jersey we can hold hands and fist pump. Go get affected my man.


----------



## CastingPearls

Viciousnj84 said:


> No im just the type that makes everyone of you run to this site to feel safe and accepted. Keep running and hiding you will never be safe and then you can even point your fingers and say THATS A BAD MAN! Your feelings are going to be hurt your going to be offended and most likely lose some of your self esteem. You cant run and hide from people like me forever we will seek you out and mentally destroy you.



I've never needed this site to feel safe and accepted or to attract attention but enough about me (I know, it's practically a hobby) but I'd like to seriously speak to your last few sentences here:


"We will seek you out and mentally destroy you"

"Have people with fat fetishes make you think it's okay"

"I will most likely......need a crane"

This speaks more about your own personal insecurities and terror regarding your own size. You really need to examine yourself because you will never have a healthy relationship with anyone until you address this and that is a real pity.

EDT: Oh and brah? Stop bringing up my home state. You make the cast of Jersey Shore seem like a think tank in comparison.


----------



## cinnamitch

Viciousnj84 said:


> Danm brah you affected much? you dont even want me to proof read my responses. You ever come to jersey we can hold hands and fist pump. Go get affected my man.



I'm sure you fist pump a lot toots.


----------



## Viciousnj84

O wait my bad you were affected the moment I said I had 20 pages of responses with in the first week. You hating brah? I would hate to if I couldnt even get one girl to respond to your profile. You wanna know how im not lieing? My first response in this thread nothing but truth and honesty. Why would I make that up? I mean no one really said anything to get me going at that point. I just love this shit I feed off of it.


----------



## AmazingAmy

Vicious, why are you here?

You appear to genuinely hate women (you judge their worth based on physical attractiveness too much to say otherwise, so don't bother), you're clearly terrified of fat and of being fat, and despite neither desiring fat women or being a fat man yourself (you are, after all, only 40 pounds away from being a Jersey something-or-other), you really don't have a reason to be here. You're scared of fat, you hate fat, you have contempt for fat, for fat people, for fat 'girls' . . . why aren't you out exercising and being the slender dude you clearly wanna be?

Unless you're am FFA admirer?

Give us the reason you're still posting. Other than you've lost your cool and are trying to put in a last word before making a permanent retreat, tail between yours legs.


----------



## AmazingAmy

Viciousnj84 said:


> O wait my bad you were affected the moment I said I had 20 pages of responses with in the first week. You hating brah? I would hate to if I couldnt even get one girl to respond to your profile. You wanna know how im not lieing? My first response in this thread nothing but truth and honesty. Why would I make that up? I mean no one really said anything to get me going at that point. *I just love this shit I feed off of it.*



Makes sense that you talk it, too. . .


----------



## cinnamitch

Viciousnj84 said:


> O wait my bad you were affected the moment I said I had 20 pages of responses with in the first week. You hating brah? I would hate to if I couldnt even get one girl to respond to your profile. You wanna know how im not lieing? My first response in this thread nothing but truth and honesty. Why would I make that up? I mean no one really said anything to get me going at that point. I just love this shit I feed off of it.



who you talking to brah? I hope women wouldn't respond to my profile.:doh:



psst Einstein it's LYING not lieng,and too not to.I thought they taught spelling up in Jersey.


----------



## AmazingAmy

I just want to know what a brah is.


----------



## Viciousnj84

So why are women trying to defend their men on this site? I am superior to all the dudes here I know it and they know it as well. I refuse to verbally attack a pretty lady from the UK like yourself. You have very pretty eyes. I guess I feel small in a big mans world where all the BHM here have their pick of all these HoT FFAs. I feel insecure! Now I just hope you can tell the difference between sarcasm and bull shit. I however am not using either or in reference to your eyes and being a pretty lady.


----------



## AmazingAmy

Viciousnj84 said:


> So why are women trying to defend their men on this site? I am superior to all the dudes here I know it and they know it as well. I refuse to verbally attack a pretty lady from the UK like yourself. You have very pretty eyes. I guess I feel small in a big mans world where all the BHM here have their pick of all these HoT FFAs. I feel insecure! Now I just hope you can tell the difference between sarcasm and bull shit. I however am not using either or in reference to your eyes and being a pretty lady.



Uuuugh, stop it. You're fucking weird.


----------



## TraciJo67

Viciousnj84 said:


> So why are women trying to defend their men on this site? I am superior to all the dudes here I know it and they know it as well. I refuse to verbally attack a pretty lady from the UK like yourself. You have very pretty eyes. I guess I feel small in a big mans world where all the BHM here have their pick of all these HoT FFAs. I feel insecure! Now I just hope you can tell the difference between sarcasm and bull shit. I however am not using either or in reference to your eyes and being a pretty lady.


 
bwhahahahaahahahaha

Brah, you're nearly 30 years old. Time to set aside the childish pursuits and, for starters, teh English. Learn to speak it. And, if you'd ever like to move beyond bouncing at the local titty bar or stuffing inserts into newspapers (or whatever the marginally literate end up doing), National American University has a place for you!

And yeah, I know that this is condescending and that my big words (it, and, to) will likely confuse you. Funny thing is, I'm aware of it. Are you, when attempting to <bwhahahahaahahahaahaha> flirt with a 'pretty lady' while making a gigantic jackassery fool of yourself?


----------



## CastingPearls

This may be the first time ever that Amy is thanking God profusely that she's a BBW and therefore not within your stringent standards.


----------



## cinnamitch

AmazingAmy said:


> I just want to know what a brah is.



He is attempting the Hawaiian version of bro. Just call him tits.


----------



## Viciousnj84

If you read one of my posts where I actually took time to proof read what I wrote you will see that I can write a well spoken response. I however dont give two fucks right now and its just fun and amusing to me at this point.


----------



## AmazingAmy

Viciousnj84 said:


> If you read one of my posts where I actually took time to proof read what I wrote you will see that I can write a well spoken response. I however *dont* give two fucks right now and *its* just fun and amusing to me at this point.



*don't, it's


----------



## Paquito

How dare those fat guys get to hang out with hot FFAs. Who, ya know, are attracted to fat guys.

We're a bunch of bastards. Will you teach me how to be an illiterate twatwaffle so that I can become an awesome person? Please, I beg of you. Take me under your fist-pumping wing.


----------



## Viciousnj84

Wanna know how I can tell everyone is fuming? People are taking the time to give me spelling and grammer lessons. That is the only sure fire way to tell that someone cares!


----------



## mossystate

just the hot THIN ' ffas ', paquito....let's remember the qualifications


----------



## CastingPearls

grammar......................


----------



## cinnamitch

Paquito said:


> How dare those fat guys get to hang out with hot FFAs. Who, ya know, are attracted to fat guys.
> 
> We're a bunch of bastards. Will you teach me how to be an illiterate twatwaffle so that I can become an awesome person? Please, I beg of you. Take me under your fist-pumping wing.



Hi stud:kiss2:


----------



## AmazingAmy

Viciousnj84 said:


> Wanna know how I can tell everyone is fuming? People are taking the time to give me spelling and grammer lessons. That is the only sure fire way to tell that someone cares!



Your past relationships must have been special.


----------



## mossystate

Viciousnj84 said:


> Wanna know how I can tell everyone is fuming? People are taking the time to give me spelling and grammer lessons. That is the only sure fire way to tell that someone cares!



Oh, the hair grease and Axe body spray is deep in this one.

:bow:


----------



## Paquito

mossystate said:


> just the hot THIN ' ffas ', paquito....let's remember the qualifications



He did bring up something that I've been mulling over lately.

Are there... are there fat women here? On Dims? Where Big Is Beautiful? Because if there are, we need to eliminate them. I refuse to associate with any woman who has chub. I like having FFAs on each arm, I don't want some fatty tipping me over.

*pulls out a box, a piece of string, and a plate of bacon*


----------



## Viciousnj84

mossystate said:


> Oh, the hair grease and Axe body spray is deep in this one.
> 
> :bow:



I Love my fohawk! you would love it to!


----------



## CastingPearls

This really is the most attention you've ever gotten, isn't it?

Is a shame it has to all be from fat women and 'their men'.


----------



## cinnamitch

Paquito said:


> He did bring up something that I've been mulling over lately.
> 
> Are there... are there fat women here? On Dims? Where Big Is Beautiful? Because if there are, we need to eliminate them. I refuse to associate with any woman who has chub. I like having FFAs on each arm, I don't want some fatty tipping me over.
> 
> *pulls out a box, a piece of string, and a plate of bacon*



Bacon?:eat2:


----------



## AmazingAmy

It's clear evidence that Vicious must be one ugly fucker if he's refusing to post a pictures AND has complimented a fatty. I can't take his SWEAR TO GOD 20 pages of messages on PoF seriously . . .

Were you counting admin updates, by any chance?


----------



## TraciJo67

Viciousnj84 said:


> If you read one of my posts where I actually took time to proof read what I wrote you will see that I can write a well spoken response. I however dont give two fucks right now and its just fun and amusing to me at this point.


 
I've read them all, including the one that you took the time to proofread (it was just as chock full of evidence of illiteracy as the rest of them). I don't think that you could put together a 'well spoken' response to save your very life, actually.


----------



## TraciJo67

cinnamitch said:


> Bacon?:eat2:


 
Box? :wubu:


----------



## mossystate

Paquito said:


> He did bring up something that I've been mulling over lately.
> 
> Are there... are there fat women here? On Dims? Where Big Is Beautiful? Because if there are, we need to eliminate them. I refuse to associate with any woman who has chub. I like having FFAs on each arm, I don't want some fatty tipping me over.
> 
> *pulls out a box, a piece of string, and a plate of bacon*



See, I hate having to ask if you know that there are ' ffas ' that are fat. lol This was a fun little post. But I have noticed that there are a number of people here who do talk like that..." I like ffas...no offense to fat women ". Carry on!



Viciousnj84 said:


> I Love my fohawk! you would love it to!



I am FUMING RIGHT NOW!! It is FAUX, not, Fo. 
lol

If you have one...I will pass......I watch the Real Housewives Of New Jersey, and that is allllll I need to see!


----------



## mossystate

TraciJo67 said:


> Box? :wubu:



it puts the pig in a box....


----------



## Viciousnj84

I know its true I mean half of them are probably from this site. Thats just to much for me to handle. I might need a two man crew Paquito you in?


----------



## cinnamitch

Viciousnj84 said:


> I Love my fohawk! you would love it to!



I would decorate it with mini-lights and cheap tinsel.


----------



## Paquito

Viciousnj84 said:


> I know its true I mean half of them are probably from this site. Thats just to much for me to handle. I might need a two man crew Paquito you in?



I already have our game plan. 

We walk into an FFA nest. I introduce you as my special friend who doesn't interact with women a lot, so your social failures will at least be understood. I get to chill out with awesome people while you crawl back into your hole of delusion and bullshit. I'll make sure to send you a nice picture of me surround by beautiful, amazing women of different sizes.

Sounds like fun!


----------



## Dromond

Viciousnj84 said:


> So why are women trying to defend their men on this site? I am superior to all the dudes here I know it and they know it as well. *creepiness snipped*



Interesting. What makes you superior to me, I wonder? You'll have to explain, because I'm not seeing it.


----------



## Viciousnj84

Yo on the real girls love creepy guys I dont know why its like that it just is you walk up to a lady and Just dont walk away they are going home with you in your arms I just happen to like the ones that I can actually carry : / . Women are strange.


----------



## Dromond

Viciousnj84 said:


> Yo on the real girls love creepy guys I dont know why its like that it just is you walk up to a lady and Just dont walk away they are going home with you in your arms I just happen to like the ones that I can actually carry : / . Women are strange.



Then.

What.

Are.

You.

Doing.

Here?

You're supposedly fairly fit, and don't like fat women. Since you aren't fat and don't like fat, you've clearly taken a right turn at Albuquerque.


----------



## Viciousnj84

Dromond said:


> Interesting. What makes you superior to me, I wonder? You'll have to explain, because I'm not seeing it.


 
We could be in the same place and not know it. Im going home with the hot chicks. On a serious not I think im done with this I had my fun sad to say. Keep living the good life people together we can end world hunger! Until the next day Vicious is out! ..............................Some of you are probably on your knees right now Thanking god.


----------



## Paquito

FFA: Female Fat Admirer.

I think this definition needs to be restated. Also, carrying chicks home? Oh, so you hit on drunk women, who might not be in the best cognitive shape at the moment.

It's making more sense.


----------



## Viciousnj84

Dromond said:


> Then.
> 
> What.
> 
> Are.
> 
> You.
> 
> Doing.
> 
> Here?
> 
> You're supposedly fairly fit, and don't like fat women. Since you aren't fat and don't like fat, you've clearly taken a right turn at Albuquerque.



Im a big guy I thought I was on the BHM FA forums? Ok now im done : )


----------



## Dromond

Viciousnj84 said:


> We could be in the same place and not know it. Im going home with the hot chicks. On a serious not I think im done with this I had my fun sad to say. Keep living the good life people together we can end world hunger! Until the next day Vicious is out! ..............................Some of you are probably on your knees right now Thanking god.



Pfft. I've already got the hot chick.


----------



## JoyJoy

Mr. Vicious, I went to CVS at your advice to stock up on tissues, since I've gone through about 8 boxes after reading your initial posts and finding out that I have no chance at winning your affection, but sadly, they were completely sold out. I'm thinking all the other women you've let down so eloquently got there before me. 

I did, however, see that they have this handy item on sale and thought you might want to stock up. There's a coupon in the Sunday paper, too, so you can double your savings, and I bet you could charm people into clipping theirs and sending it on to you. You could keep Captain Happy happy for months!


----------



## AmazingAmy

Viciousnj84 said:


> Im a big guy I thought I was on the BHM FA forums? Ok now im done : )


----------



## luvbigfellas

Viciousnj84 said:


> Yo on the real girls love creepy guys I dont know why its like that it just is you walk up to a lady and Just dont walk away they are going home with you in your arms I just happen to like the ones that I can actually carry : / . Women are strange.



I'm a small girl. And I think given the opportunity, I might just haul off and punch you in the face. And laugh because you got knocked out by a 5'2", 135 lb girl. :doh:


----------



## LalaCity

Dromond said:


> Then.
> 
> What.
> 
> Are.
> 
> You.
> 
> Doing.
> 
> Here?



I've been wondering the same thing. If he's a few crunches away from Adonis-hood, has contempt for fat people, and doesn't think our resident FFAs are up to snuff, I can't fathom why he didn't long ago take lightly to his non-chubby feet and depart for the realm of the genetically-blessed -- _unless _they have some secret written exam that we don't know about.


----------



## Paquito

AmazingAmy said:


>


----------



## AmazingAmy

LalaCity said:


> I've been wondering the same thing. If he's a few crunches away from Adonis-hood, has contempt for fat people, and doesn't think our resident FFAs are up to snuff, I can't fathom why he didn't long ago take lightly to his non-chubby feet and depart for the realm of the genetically-blessed -- *unless they have some secret written exam that we don't know about*.



Judging by his grammatical skills, he probably couldn't pass it.


----------



## Freedumb

I find it highly amusing how the personality of the poster continually changes. Actually I'm more amused with their smugness and obliviousness too the fun we're all having.


----------



## biglynch

Ah no fair. I fell asleep, and he got ripped. I hate missing out.


----------



## LalaCity

And now he's buh-bye. I can't feel too sorry for him -- he's got twenty pages' worth of submissive hot chicks to comfort him, after all.


----------



## frankman

LalaCity said:


> And now he's buh-bye. I can't feel too sorry for him -- he's got loads of submissive hot chicks to comfort him, after all.



Women with self-esteem are yucky.


----------



## Dromond

Now we need a new chew toy.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

He's banned! Yay, thanks. :bow:


----------



## Fat Brian

It looks like he might only be on vacation, maybe you'll be able to smack him when he does this again.


----------



## Zowie

Same old, resident troll... it'd be nice to have one with a different pattern of action.

Maybe we could all take turns playing the tool?


----------



## Sasquatch!

Zowie said:


> Same old, resident troll... it'd be nice to have one with a different pattern of action.
> 
> Maybe we could all take turns playing the tool?



Stop hogging the toolness, Doucheplant!


----------



## FishCharming

Zowie said:


> Same old, resident troll... it'd be nice to have one with a different pattern of action.
> 
> Maybe we could all take turns playing the tool?



Troll for a day? i nominate paquito for firsties!


----------



## Dromond

We live in a fallen age. 

View attachment back_in_the_days_trolling_meant_something_Draw_a_Troll-s470x600-95420-580.jpg


----------



## TraciJo67

BigBeautifulMe said:


> He's banned! Yay, thanks. :bow:


 
THIS IS WHY WE CAN'T HAVE NICE THINGS 

I wanted to play with this troll.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Sorry, Traci.  For whatever it's worth (probably nothing) I didn't ask for it to happen. lol.


----------



## hiddenexposure

LalaCity said:


> I should add, Vicious, that when I say you don't meet my standards, I'm referring to proper spelling and grammar. If a man doesn't display a basic mastery of those things in his native language I can't really find him hot. Sad, I know.



Here here! 
Sadly the men that hit on me tend to not agree. *sigh* 
Curse my high standards!


----------



## J34

Damn, now this thread was ruined by 6 pages of nonsense. Sometimes it best to just ignore the trolls. If you keep adding fuel to the fire it will not make them stop. Oh well, lets get back on topic, which was??


----------



## Fat Brian

J34 said:


> Damn, now this thread was ruined by 6 pages of nonsense. Sometimes it best to just ignore the trolls. If you keep adding fuel to the fire it will not make them stop. Oh well, lets get back on topic, which was??



But its so much fun to poke the trolls, thats when they're the funniest.


----------



## CastingPearls

J34 said:


> Damn, now this thread was ruined by 6 pages of nonsense. Sometimes it best to just ignore the trolls. If you keep adding fuel to the fire it will not make them stop. Oh well, lets get back on topic, which was??


One man's ruined is another crowd's entertainment. 

You can just ignore this thread, no?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Viciousnj84 said:


> I love how someone can say Fuck you but when I post half of it gets removed. How does a troll have 7 posts? If thats a troll then every person on here is beautiful. You better sit there and judge yourself before you judge me. You think its ok cause they created acronyms that call you beautiful or big handsome ? Sure I guess acronyms can make you feel good about yourself or a forum made for the big and beautiful "People''. They have websites where everyone can sit around and judge all day and feel good about themselves for the most absurd things. *And suicide forums where they convince themselves its ok to do. Which half of you probly checked out at one point*. Mayb some of you think its ok to slowly kill someone by feeding them to death. And Honestly thats all this is a place where you try to convince yourselves its ok.



HAHAHAHHHA. 

I know i'm late to the party, but that part really made me laugh.


----------



## Paquito

J34 said:


> Damn, now this thread was ruined by 6 pages of nonsense. Sometimes it best to just ignore the trolls. If you keep adding fuel to the fire it will not make them stop. Oh well, lets get back on topic, which was??



Interesting, because the troll is gone thanks to the 6 or so pages of bullshit.

Very interesting.


----------



## Fat Brian

By first drawing the troll out with snark we then ridicule and berate them into revealing their true nature. Its really a community service that was done here.


----------



## Dromond

It was also a lot of fun.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone

Viciousnj84 said:


> I usally dont post but ill give my input. I signed up for Plentyoffish.com And lets just say i got like 20 pages of messages in the First week. However i am a guy with the highest standards. Even though im a big guy ppl say im very good looking. But this post isnt about me i wish i wasnt attracted to the hottest of girls cause then my success rate would go up. The girls hitting me up are some big girls which im sorry to say im not attracted to. And other girls that are just average and im sure would make anyone happy. There are some real pretty ones to that im gonna hang out with soon. Guys if your a big guy like super big alot of these girls arent attracted to it im sad to say. These girls are so used to having the most Handsome of guys hitting them up 24/7. And what im learning is just because there is a forum for FFAs Im sad to say this world is lacking in HOT ffas. I think the only ones out here are here and there is only like 4 of them ; / This post wasnt meant to offend anyone.


----------



## LalaCity

Well, I've been on OkCupid for a week now, giving it a try, and I received a couple of messages in the first two days or so, but nothing since then.

One of the blog posts there said that women my age (36) are largely snubbed by men online (apparently, 90% of messages go out to women between the ages of 20-24 and the older the man the more likely he is to seek a very young woman for a mate). That, combined with my weight, apparently makes me undateable. I'll hang in there for a little while more, but I've already pretty much written off the hope of meeting someone on that site.


----------



## miafantastic

Just popped up on my OkCupid Activity feed:
*
**** explained his answer publicly

Q: Do overweight people annoy you?
A: No
Explanation: “What Nazi on this site are they annoying?”*

Nice.

Been there for about a year-and-a-half, though I took a break from it last year. I reactivated the account a couple months ago, and got a flurry of messages the first few weeks. That's tapered off to one or two messages a week, but they tend to be from men who're decent matches for me. 

I've yet to initiate contact (oh, SHAME), but I'm gearing up for my first round of that. 

As for my profile, my body type states "full figured," in my essay I mention I'm a fat chick and I share pics that make abundantly clear that I am abundant. All-in-all, I do alright. It's but one resource. One match.com-owned resource.

Also, I'm fat AND in my early 30s AND black, so if you've kept up with OkTrends, you know that statistically I'm among the community's least desirable denizens. Ha. Short of these kinds of threads, I don't have anything to compare my experience to, which I suppose isn't the point anyway.


----------



## J34

CastingPearls said:


> One man's ruined is another crowd's entertainment.
> 
> You can just ignore this thread, no?



Well I don't get much useful advice from other threads though, so thats why I tend to frequent this one. Though it is still funny, even though I did not partake in the heckling of the troll.


----------



## LalaCity

I've temporarily disabled my profile on OKCupid with the thought that I'll reactivate it soon, maybe neglect to mention my weight in my personal description (it really isn't something you can tell from my picture) and see if my traffic increases. I'm only doing it as an experiment, mind you, not in an attempt to fool anyone or ensnare an unsuspecting non-FA.

I'll report back.


----------



## Melian

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA....

....

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.

Ok ok....I won't bring up old, dead trolling episodes anymore, but that was just too entertaining. And really, how can anyone actually be offended by some random internet guy?

As you were!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

well a girl actually contacted me first on OKCupid not too long ago.we have been talking for awhile now,a couple of weeks.things were going good but i don't know now,she just seems WAY to judgemental.i know she probably means well but the way she comes across with things just seem judgemental-ish.guess i just have to see how things play out,good or bad.


----------



## GentleSavage

I've been talking to this one girl on it for a bit, and we recently exchanged numbers and have been texting more or less non-stop for 3 days (thank god I have unlimited texts) and we're going to meet for dinner on Wednesday, so hopefully OkCupid works for me. 

It never really has before. Usually whenever I start a conversation with someone it just sort of fizzles out in a few days.

Is it weird that my first actual date will be with someone I met online?


----------



## Dromond

GentleSavage said:


> *snipped* Is it weird that my first actual date will be with someone I met online?



It's a sign of the times, that's all.


----------



## Jes

Dromond said:


> It's a sign of the times, that's all.



Agreed, not weird.


----------



## Jess87

I just signed up for it last night. It's my first attempt at a dating site. I never want to fill in another profile again. I would legitimately rather introduce myself head first to a brick. They're brutal. 

I've had a few messages. However, someone did try to convert me. I'm apparently a heathen and am going straight to hell. He didn't even specify if I get to die first. Oh well. Now, I'm itching to find a Christian dating site to join, because that would be even more fun. Is this a common occurrence?


----------



## sweetfrancaise

Jess87 said:


> I just signed up for it last night. It's my first attempt at a dating site. I never want to fill in another profile again. I would legitimately rather introduce myself head first to a brick. They're brutal.
> 
> I've had a few messages. However, someone did try to convert me. I'm apparently a heathen and am going straight to hell. He didn't even specify if I get to die first. Oh well. Now, I'm itching to find a Christian dating site to join, because that would be even more fun. Is this a common occurrence?



Ha! I've never had that happen, but I'd have the same reaction as you. Beat 'em at their own game & explain that hell is what you make it, as is heaven. Good day. 

I've been on OKCupid for what seems like ages. Mostly horrible dates, or just boring ones. Haven't had any new messages in a while, but I get the same people looking at my profile day after day. Why on earth don't they say something?


----------



## Jdiesel

Hello joy I'm jack I'm 25 just came across this site I do appreciate bigger woman. Well tell you little about me is I'm 25 I'm in the army I'm currently deployed to Afghanistan and I wanted to know what this site is about maybe you can fill me in since your master member and if it's cool chat or talk


----------



## x0emnem0x

I've had little success with this site. I've met a few seemingly decent guys but it never went anywhere, besides one guy. But he lives like a thousand miles from me in the Carolinas somewhere. We're good friends though, talk a lot and have been talking since about December? 5 months. We play League a lot (video game), and Skype so it's nice because I'm not as lonely as I'd usually be otherwise haha and we're helping each other get over our previous exs. 

So more so the site is good for making friends at least for me, haven't found my soulmate or anything.


----------



## freakyfred

I deleted my profile recently. I might go back to it someday but at the moment I don't feel like making awkward conversation with strangers.


----------



## x0emnem0x

freakyfred said:


> I deleted my profile recently. I might go back to it someday but at the moment I don't feel like making awkward conversation with strangers.



Same I deactivated it, but then reactivated it and have been leaving it alone. I deleted it off my phone and crap so I'm just letting it hang and when I remember about it I'll probably go see what's up.


----------



## lizzie_lotr

I met my husband on okcupid


----------



## x0emnem0x

lizzie_lotr said:


> I met my husband on okcupid



Really? Awww. <3 

Maybe I'll find mine somewhere on there.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

I haven't had any luck with it until I moved out to Seattle. I've been talking to someone who hit me up, but that's all we do at the moment is just talk. Haven't met up or anything, which I'm cool with. Other than that Okcupid has been fail.


----------



## dharmabean

Has anyone shared their profile here?


----------



## MrSensible

I have one but I rarely use it. Have to say, not being able to see it when someone rates you highly (unless you rate them too) drives me fucking nuts, heh. I definitely have to give them credit for the matchmaking questionnaire thing though -- most every profile that's been a 90% match or higher has always been someone I think I'd really get along with. Too bad almost none of them are within even 500+ miles of me. Good ol' bamer.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

http://www.okcupid.com/profile/_BigginZ


----------



## x0emnem0x

MrSensible said:


> I have one but I rarely use it. Have to say, not being able to see it when someone rates you highly (unless you rate them too) drives me fucking nuts, heh. I definitely have to give them credit for the matchmaking questionnaire thing though -- most every profile that's been a 90% match or higher has always been someone I think I'd really get along with. Too bad almost none of them are within even 500+ miles of me. Good ol' bamer.



Definitely not always true. THe guy I've been talking to since December and we get along SOOO well, we only have 49% for matchmaking, and it seems the more questions I answer the lower that number goes. It's so odd. But we get along well. Like I said he's 1,000 so miles from me... as is the majority of people I end up getting along and liking that I find online... :really sad:

Anyway, mines http://www.okcupid.com/profile/CaveatMuffin


----------



## dharmabean

My Profile... :: blush ::


----------



## Dromond

Should I make a profile? I'm not really up for dating just yet, but I do like to look.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Dromond said:


> Should I make a profile? I'm not really up for dating just yet, but I do like to look.



Sure! Never know who you'll find.

Plus you can put in your profile if you're just looking for friends or whatever.


----------



## MrSensible

x0emnem0x said:


> Definitely not always true. THe guy I've been talking to since December and we get along SOOO well, we only have 49% for matchmaking, and it seems the more questions I answer the lower that number goes. It's so odd. But we get along well. Like I said he's 1,000 so miles from me... as is the majority of people I end up getting along and liking that I find online... :really sad:
> 
> Anyway, mines http://www.okcupid.com/profile/CaveatMuffin



Well, there's gotta be something to that age-old "opposites attract" cliche, right? Come to think of it, my parents are a terrific example of that. It's kind of like that "Green Acres" situation, except way more exaggerated (not joking.) 

Here's my page. Word of warning -- it's long, and it's boring, and some of it might be a little outdated. I also use the same couple of pictures everywhere, so enjoy that same shitty workshirt and apathetic expression!


----------



## loopytheone

MrSensible said:


> Well, there's gotta be something to that age-old "opposites attract" cliche, right? Come to think of it, my parents are a terrific example of that. It's kind of like that "Green Acres" situation, except way more exaggerated (not joking.)
> 
> Here's my page. Word of warning -- it's long, and it's boring, and some of it might be a little outdated. I also use the same couple of pictures everywhere, so enjoy that same shitty workshirt and apathetic expression!




Awww, well I think your profile is adorable! :happy:


----------



## MrSensible

loopytheone said:


> Awww, well I think your profile is adorable! :happy:



Well thank you miss. :wubu:

I had never checked my "personality" section before, until yesterday, and apparently I have a high preference towards being "more submissive" than most men. I'm not sure what to think about that, heh.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Well to have a laugh I just got the creepiest message I've yet to receive on OkCupid. I mean, I know it's a fetish for some people for others to pee their pants but just not something I'm into: 

"_Hey! How are you doing?  you are absolutely gorgeous..i really like your profile, at least from what you said about yourself..btw, I know this is like, completely random, but have you ever had to pee so bad you didn't make it to the bathroom and peed your pants? Lol be honest  no judging_" ....

needless to say he deactivated his account. I think he felt silly. I'm sorry but I honestly dunno where he expected that conversation to go.


----------



## ConnieLynn

dharmabean said:


> My Profile... :: blush ::



I think you did a good job on yours, at least from a woman's point of view


----------



## Leftwing63

x0emnem0x said:


> Well to have a laugh I just got the creepiest message I've yet to receive on OkCupid. I mean, I know it's a fetish for some people for others to pee their pants but just not something I'm into:
> 
> "_Hey! How are you doing?  you are absolutely gorgeous..i really like your profile, at least from what you said about yourself..btw, I know this is like, completely random, but have you ever had to pee so bad you didn't make it to the bathroom and peed your pants? Lol be honest  no judging_" ....
> 
> needless to say he deactivated his account. I think he felt silly. I'm sorry but I honestly dunno where he expected that conversation to go.



I would have lol'd


----------



## bayone

x0emnem0x said:


> I honestly dunno where he expected that conversation to go.



I guess it's always hard to figure out, when meeting a new person, whether to say 'hi, how're you doing? what's the weather like where you are?' or whether to just jump into the sexual questions.

Oh wait, I'm not sure it is that hard.:doh:


----------



## x0emnem0x

Leftwing63 said:


> I would have lol'd



I certainly chuckled. Weirdest message I've received in a while!


----------



## dharmabean

ConnieLynn said:


> I think you did a good job on yours, at least from a woman's point of view



Thank you  :blush:


----------



## Ninja Glutton

I've had great success with OkCupid and I've never met anyone creepy or off-putting off of there. The worst I've gotten are supremely boring people. I'd recommend it to anyone.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

http://www.okcupid.com/profile/AcidBurnKDC

There's mine! I've had some decent success I suppose.


----------



## Gingembre

Ha! Hozay, we have a 92% match!


----------



## Gingembre

Here's mine: http://www.okcupid.com/profile/Miss_Ginge. 
No great loves, but a couple of great friends and one guy who I thought might have been a great love but who turned out to be an asshole. Not too bad going.


----------



## Gingembre

I just read the first 10 pages of this thread that I had missed first time around. Good times, lolz.


----------



## dharmabean

Gingembre said:


> I just read the first 10 pages of this thread that I had missed first time around. Good times, lolz.



You are SO adorable!! I am jealous of your beautiful colored hair. :kiss2:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Gingembre said:


> Ha! Hozay, we have a 92% match!



Ahah, well we have been postponing this union for a while now.


----------



## Amaranthine

I've had various accounts - I've met a few friends, a few people I wish I had never met, and I ended up dating one person from there (which was a train wreck, though we came out of it good friends.) 

My biggest complaint - at least in my area(s) - is the almost complete lack of BHM. Or at least BHM with a profile/personality that's appealing to me. It seems like men generally have a harder time on dating sites, and that potentially deters many bigger guys from even trying. Granted, I'm saying this on a thread full of gentlemen linking their profiles...

In a cruel twist of fate, I found my cute BHM professor's profile on there. And during class, I couldn't avoid thinking of his enthusiastic answer to "Do you enjoy giving oral sex?" 

I just creep around with a blank profile now. About 3 of my highest matches are people I know or have dated :doh:


----------



## x0emnem0x

Amaranthine said:


> In a cruel twist of fate, I found my cute BHM professor's profile on there. And during class, I couldn't avoid thinking of his enthusiastic answer to "Do you enjoy giving oral sex?"




Oooh that sounds exciting... cute BHM teacher. On OKC?! I'd be like. LET ME LOVE YOU. *squeezes* XD 

WHAT WAS HIS ANSWER?!


----------



## bmann0413

Eh, why not? lol


----------



## Dromond

I'm filling out my profile, and haven't even posted my introduction yet and already got a message. What the heck? Who does that?


----------



## ODFFA

I also has an OKC account.... as from today.

*high fives Dro*


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

ODFFA said:


> I also has an OKC account.... as from today.
> 
> *high fives Dro*



Needs more photos of you eating cake.


----------



## dharmabean

ODFFA said:


> I also has an OKC account.... as from today.
> 
> *high fives Dro*



Holy Spoot!! We're a 91% match


----------



## ScreamingChicken

When I was single, I had no success with OK Cupid. Not even a lead. With POF, my message box was blowing up right from the get go. It resulted in a few dates with one lady and a year long LTR with another.


----------



## Dromond

Here it is: http://www.okcupid.com/profile/OldManGamer


----------



## lizzie_lotr

x0emnem0x said:


> Definitely not always true. THe guy I've been talking to since December and we get along SOOO well, we only have 49% for matchmaking, and it seems the more questions I answer the lower that number goes. It's so odd. But we get along well. Like I said he's 1,000 so miles from me... as is the majority of people I end up getting along and liking that I find online... :really sad:
> 
> Anyway, mines http://www.okcupid.com/profile/CaveatMuffin





My husband was almost 4,000 miles from me, so don't let distance get in the way of true love!:wubu::wubu:


----------



## djudex

ScreamingChicken said:


> When I was single, I had no success with OK Cupid. Not even a lead. With POF, my message box was blowing up right from the get go. It resulted in a few dates with one lady and a year long LTR with another.



I must not sell myself well. I've tried Match, POF, Eharmony and probably one or two others and pretty much wound up with nothing even from people I contacted.


----------



## lille

Have any of you seen this site, it's hilarious. 3 girls document their experience on OKC by posting all of the bizarre, creepy, totally bats hit crazy messages they get.

http://hell-is-okcupid.tumblr.com


----------



## dharmabean

I just had a crazy ass go round with a fellow today.  

This was after a few COHERENT messages back and forth regarding photography and possibly meeting up at the local Japanese gardens, I asked for his photo. He's a no pic profile kind of guy. Apparently, asking for a picture makes him nervous and filled with the inability to grammar/spelling/punctuate properly. 

Message from dude: 
ok it s always struck me as add that ladie will meet a man in a bar drunk n give up all kinds of info but meet a guy in a very pubic place sober to get o know each otheris a no


My response:
That's not a lady. I don't get drunk in bars. And I'm very self aware. I'm only asking for a photo.

I find it odd that some men online assume that women who are online looking are desperate enough to give up all and run when a man pays a little attention. Not all women are easy, desperate, or the likes.

Furthermore, You have obviously been meeting the wrong women. I know this sounds cynical..but I am sure the reason you're not apt to sending me a picture is so that you can gauge me in person and see my size, while remaining in anonymity. Either way, crappy move on your part.


----------



## x0emnem0x

lille said:


> Have any of you seen this site, it's hilarious. 3 girls document their experience on OKC by posting all of the bizarre, creepy, totally bats hit crazy messages they get.
> 
> http://hell-is-okcupid.tumblr.com



Oh gosh I didn't know this existed. Now I am following and will be submitting! LOL


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

djudex said:


> I must not sell myself well. I've tried Match, POF, Eharmony and probably one or two others and pretty much wound up with nothing even from people I contacted.



Same here, I can send about 30-40 Messages and get around one response.


----------



## RentonBob

I don't really get much attention except from fake profiles but here is mine:

http://www.okcupid.com/profile/BobInKent


----------



## ODFFA

This message made me kinda happy....and feel a teeny bit bad for less than half a second.....and also made me giggle. What a gracious, dudely way to lose 

View attachment 2014-05-17_1904.jpg


----------



## loopytheone

I have one... 

http://www.okcupid.com/profile/looptytheone


----------



## ConnieLynn

I just cruised you all. It was fun 

I wish sites like this would include fields to enter height and weight. My choices are overweight, curvy, full figured. Which one of those translates to fat? LOL I used the word fat in my profile 3 times.


----------



## x0emnem0x

ConnieLynn said:


> I just cruised you all. It was fun
> 
> I wish sites like this would include fields to enter height and weight. My choices are overweight, curvy, full figured. Which one of those translates to fat? LOL I used the word fat in my profile 3 times.



It does height but I agree the weight choices are iffy. I have switched between full figured, overweight, and curvy LOL.


----------



## dharmabean

ConnieLynn said:


> I just cruised you all. It was fun



You are so beautiful. I love your no nonsense vibe on your profile. Such sass, self confidence, and beauty.!!. :bow:


----------



## ConnieLynn

dharmabean said:


> You are so beautiful. I love your no nonsense vibe on your profile. Such sass, self confidence, and beauty.!!. :bow:



Thank you! Anyone in my area would probably read it as 'old fat feminist', but the beauty of online profiles is that you can be bluntly honest (although most folks aren't).


----------



## Dromond

I'd love it if I could get some feedback on my profile. If you don't want to post it in thread, PM me. Tell me what's good, what's bad, what you love, what you'd change, whatever you think. Be honest, I would rather hear a painful truth than a white lie.


----------



## dharmabean

Dromond said:


> I'd love it if I could get some feedback on my profile. If you don't want to post it in thread, PM me.



You know my opinion. :kiss2:


----------



## MrSensible

Dromond said:


> I'd love it if I could get some feedback on my profile. If you don't want to post it in thread, PM me. Tell me what's good, what's bad, what you love, what you'd change, whatever you think. Be honest, I would rather hear a painful truth than a white lie.



I'm sure you were looking for a more comprehensive answer, but the sleep deprivation is getting to me, so I'll just say that I think your profile is awesome . Considering what I've gathered about you since I've been at Dims (both as a lurker and a poster), I wouldn't have expected anything less.

Now you just need to answer a couple hundred (or thousand...) mindless match questions so we can all compare our scores! To be fair, they're not all mindless.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Dromond said:


> I'd love it if I could get some feedback on my profile. If you don't want to post it in thread, PM me. Tell me what's good, what's bad, what you love, what you'd change, whatever you think. Be honest, I would rather hear a painful truth than a white lie.



It's good but really you can't make it perfect, there will be some people who are attracted to you based on what you added and some people who will probably not like you because of what you put, can only try to please everyone.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Dromond said:


> I'd love it if I could get some feedback on my profile. If you don't want to post it in thread, PM me. Tell me what's good, what's bad, what you love, what you'd change, whatever you think. Be honest, I would rather hear a painful truth than a white lie.



I really like that you included a photo of yourself doing something you like. I think you should also include the photo from your dims profile. I like the attitude


----------



## ConnieLynn

I know we have some UK folks in this thread / forum. Is there a shortage of fat chicks there? I keep getting messages from UK guys? Guys, would you seriously travel to the US just to meet a woman? Just curious.


----------



## Dromond

dharmabean said:


> You know my opinion. :kiss2:



Indeed. 



MrSensible said:


> I'm sure you were looking for a more comprehensive answer, but the sleep deprivation is getting to me, so I'll just say that I think your profile is awesome . Considering what I've gathered about you since I've been at Dims (both as a lurker and a poster), I wouldn't have expected anything less.
> 
> Now you just need to answer a couple hundred (or thousand...) mindless match questions so we can all compare our scores! To be fair, they're not all mindless.



Those questions go on FOREEEEEEVER!



x0emnem0x said:


> It's good but really you can't make it perfect, there will be some people who are attracted to you based on what you added and some people who will probably not like you because of what you put, can only try to please everyone.



You're right, of course, but there is always room for improvement.



ConnieLynn said:


> I really like that you included a photo of yourself doing something you like. I think you should also include the photo from your dims profile. I like the attitude



That's a great idea! See, that's improvement!


----------



## x0emnem0x

ConnieLynn said:


> I know we have some UK folks in this thread / forum. Is there a shortage of fat chicks there? I keep getting messages from UK guys? Guys, would you seriously travel to the US just to meet a woman? Just curious.



Just don't post pics of random things. They made me a moderator for images that get reported, and if you upload random things that aren't pictures of yourself they'll get randomly reported and taken down lol.


----------



## ConnieLynn

x0emnem0x said:


> Just don't post pics of random things. They made me a moderator for images that get reported, and if you upload random things that aren't pictures of yourself they'll get randomly reported and taken down lol.



LOL I've already reported people for that. It creeps me out when people just post pics of kids.


----------



## loopytheone

ConnieLynn said:


> I know we have some UK folks in this thread / forum. Is there a shortage of fat chicks there? I keep getting messages from UK guys? Guys, would you seriously travel to the US just to meet a woman? Just curious.



Well there seem to be a lot of people from the UK on the internet in general compared to how many of us actually live here. I don't know why that is but I definitely encounter a lot more british people online in general than you would expect for us not having a huge population. There are less bigger people in the UK than one might think as well. And I don't see why it would be an issue that they would have to come to another country to see you. I did it and it was amazing.


----------



## loopytheone

ConnieLynn said:


> I know we have some UK folks in this thread / forum. Is there a shortage of fat chicks there? I keep getting messages from UK guys? Guys, would you seriously travel to the US just to meet a woman? Just curious.



Well there seem to be a lot of people from the UK on the internet in general compared to how many of us actually live here. I don't know why that is but I definitely encounter a lot more british people online in general than you would expect for us not having a huge population. There are less bigger people in the UK than one might think as well. And I don't see why it would be an issue that they would have to come to another country to see you. I did it and it was amazing.


----------



## Goreki

Just deleted my account FOREVER!!!
I'd had it disabled, and not used it for years anyway. Feels good.


----------



## fritzi

loopytheone said:


> Well there seem to be a lot of people from the UK on the internet in general compared to how many of us actually live here. I don't know why that is but I definitely encounter a lot more british people online in general than you would expect for us not having a huge population. There are less bigger people in the UK than one might think as well. And I don't see why it would be an issue that they would have to come to another country to see you. I did it and it was amazing.



 A clear case of think for a second *b e f o r e* you post!

Now why would there be relatively more Brits on the internet than people from others countries???

L A N G U A G E !!! :doh: :doh: :doh:

Although some regional accents might let you think otherwise, Brits are native English speakers. English is Nr. 1 language on the web - 55% of all webpages are in English, while only about 7 % of the world population actually has English as first language. 
Even if you don't know the exact numbers, a moment of reflection would lead to this assumption of any half-way active internet user.

Of course it's a comparative advantage to be able to express yourself in writing in your native language, lowers the threshold for participating expotentionally!


----------



## ODFFA

fritzi said:


> A clear case of think for a second *b e f o r e* you post!
> 
> *snip!*



You bring up a valid point, but really, live and let live. There were other ways you could have made this point. Other, way more classily gracious ways. Ordinarily I absolutely hate butting in like this, but I really feel the need to stick my neck out for Loopy. No matter _what_ she says or how she comes across, I don't like her receiving the amount of trolling she's been dealt of late. Not okay.
_Hopefully_ not, but being realistic....
I now declare this drama.....open. *Cuts ribbon and sighs*


----------



## loopytheone

fritzi said:


> A clear case of think for a second *b e f o r e* you post!
> 
> Now why would there be relatively more Brits on the internet than people from others countries???
> 
> L A N G U A G E !!! :doh: :doh: :doh:
> 
> Although some regional accents might let you think otherwise, Brits are native English speakers. English is Nr. 1 language on the web - 55% of all webpages are in English, while only about 7 % of the world population actually has English as first language.
> Even if you don't know the exact numbers, a moment of reflection would lead to this assumption of any half-way active internet user.
> 
> Of course it's a comparative advantage to be able to express yourself in writing in your native language, lowers the threshold for participating expotentionally!



I was aware of this. I was referring to the number of brits in relation to the number of other english speaker. Considering there are 318 million americans, 35 million canadians and 23 million australians (not to mention millions of other english speaking countries) and only 63 million people from the UK that equates to roughly 1/6 english speakers on the internet being from the UK. I tend to find more people from the UK than that on places like OkCupid and even places like FF.

I just thought that was it was so obvious I taking in consideration language that it didn't need to be said. 



ODFFA said:


> You bring up a valid point, but really, live and let live. There were other ways you could have made this point. Other, way more classily gracious ways. Ordinarily I absolutely hate butting in like this, but I really feel the need to stick my neck out for Loopy. No matter _what_ she says or how she comes across, I don't like her receiving the amount of trolling she's been dealt of late. Not okay.
> _Hopefully_ not, but being realistic....
> I now declare this drama.....open. *Cuts ribbon and sighs*



Thank you, that is very sweet of you. But it would seem that no matter where I go on this website I get this reaction even when I was literally just giving my thoughts on a question that had been asked. I guess I just attract drama...


----------



## agouderia

loopytheone said:


> I was aware of this. I was referring to the number of brits in relation to the number of other english speaker. Considering there are 318 million americans, 35 million canadians and 23 million australians (not to mention millions of other english speaking countries) and only 63 million people from the UK that equates to roughly 1/6 english speakers on the internet being from the UK. I tend to find more people from the UK than that on places like OkCupid and even places like FF.
> 
> I just thought that was it was so obvious I taking in consideration language that it didn't need to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, that is very sweet of you. But it would seem that no matter where I go on this website I get this reaction even when I was literally just giving my thoughts on a question that had been asked. I guess I just attract drama...



If I may say so as an academically trained empirical social scientist, you are simply mixing up micro-census (your personal observations in your - in this case internet use - surroundings) with macro-census, the empirically valid collected data about the general population on the fact in question.

That's by far the most common statistical mistake, 98% of the population continuously make it. It leads to all these heated debates about crime, abortion, guns, immigration and less morally loaded issues where one statistical segment is taken for the entity. (Great example in the EU including the UK currently - the Roma from Romania & Bulgaria debate).

There probably is a smidgen of truth to your micro-census observations that UK internet participation is marginally higher than that of other native English countries: The UK has an internet peneration rate of 89% by now, so about 5-10% higher than US/Canada depending on region, mostly because it is a much more urbanized and densely populated country than the others, making it technically easier. In South Africa it's only about 25%, so that would be the real outlier. But that empirical difference is not large enough for you to be able to observe it in person with statical significance.

On the personal drama note - I'll be honest: I belong to the group on this board who thought you were a lot younger than you are. Your posts often state an absoluteness of personal conviction, or generalization of personal experience which is the hallmark of adolescent communication. 
This might well not be your intention, or might just be the result of personal wording/phrasing manierisms (which we all have) in writing.
But a little more relativity would probably make things a lot easier for you.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I don't know what the fuck is going on. Maybe I'm still waking up. I know I agree with the last paragraph of the above post. Alas, I still don't know what the fuck is happening.


----------



## loopytheone

agouderia said:


> If I may say so as an academically trained empirical social scientist, you are simply mixing up micro-census (your personal observations in your - in this case internet use - surroundings) with macro-census, the empirically valid collected data about the general population on the fact in question.
> 
> That's by far the most common statistical mistake, 98% of the population continuously make it. It leads to all these heated debates about crime, abortion, guns, immigration and less morally loaded issues where one statistical segment is taken for the entity. (Great example in the EU including the UK currently - the Roma from Romania & Bulgaria debate).
> 
> There probably is a smidgen of truth to your micro-census observations that UK internet participation is marginally higher than that of other native English countries: The UK has an internet peneration rate of 89% by now, so about 5-10% higher than US/Canada depending on region, mostly because it is a much more urbanized and densely populated country than the others, making it technically easier. In South Africa it's only about 25%, so that would be the real outlier. But that empirical difference is not large enough for you to be able to observe it in person with statical significance.
> 
> On the personal drama note - I'll be honest: I belong to the group on this board who thought you were a lot younger than you are. Your posts often state an absoluteness of personal conviction, or generalization of personal experience which is the hallmark of adolescent communication.
> This might well not be your intention, or might just be the result of personal wording/phrasing manierisms (which we all have) in writing.
> But a little more relativity would probably make things a lot easier for you.



Ah, yes, I know that. I did a lot of statistic modules and such during my degree as well, as I did science. I wasn't meaning to imply that there are _definitely_ more british people online than random sampling would imply, just that in my experience I see a lot of british people around. I was trying to use the numbers as an illustration for my point that I had already considered the language issue, not as a way of justifying anything. I actually have quite a passion for statistics myself and I definitely know that you can't take such simple numbers as meaningful, like I said, it was just intended as an illustration. To be honest I thought it might be that I encounter a lot of british people online because a) I am british and so other british people may be more likely to message me or b) I am more aware of other british people online because it is relevant to me and therefore it seems like I encounter more british people than I do, or c) there are more british people interested in the same things I am. Which I guess is what I was thinking in the first place, that Connie might have got more messages from british people because there are proportionally more british people interested in bigger people/searching for bigger people to date. 

That is interesting, thank you for the advice because honestly I am completely clueless as to why so many people take offence on here when I say things that are, to me, perfectly mudane. I do have absolute conviction in a lot of my opinions but I don't think that is a bad thing. It doesn't mean that I am not interested in hearing other people's opinions or learning from them, quite the opposite. I like learning how other people view things which is why I give my opinion on things as well. For the most part I don't think that anybodies opinion is 'wrong', just different and equally valid. But I guess that comes off as argumentative? Definitely isn't intended that way. I don't intentionally generalise my experiences either, again, I think that is something to do with the way I phrase things? I like to share my experiences and my thoughts when it is relevant but that doesn't mean I think it applies to the world in general because I definitely don't. To be honest I have really quite limited experience trying to communicate with people and I have never been very good at it but I have honestly been trying really hard not to phrase things in a confrontational or offensive way. Because it isn't meant that way and in real life I am that person who never offends anyone. But like I said, thank you for the advice and constructive criticism, it is really helpful and appreciated.


----------



## ODFFA

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I don't know what the fuck is going on. Maybe I'm still waking up. I know I agree with the last paragraph of the above post. Alas, I still don't know what the fuck is happening.



*Chuckles*
I agree with it too, and with the fact that it was constructive. I might have overreacted a little - a _little_ - in my previous post. But really, there are constructive and destructive ways to go about these things. Glad you dropped your two cents/pennies in....the way you did.....Agouderia


----------



## x0emnem0x

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I don't know what the fuck is going on. Maybe I'm still waking up. I know I agree with the last paragraph of the above post. Alas, I still don't know what the fuck is happening.



I agree in all areas of this post.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Loopy, I found absolutely nothing wrong with your response. I understood you perfectly.


----------



## MrSensible

ConnieLynn said:


> Loopy, I found absolutely nothing wrong with your response. I understood you perfectly.



As did I. I'm really not sure what elicited the above response.

I guess it must have been, "A clear case of think for a second b e f o r e you post!"


----------



## ODFFA

I understood what Loopy was getting at too, though I don't want to have the responsibility of this having turned into a "let's pick on fritzi now" thing. 

-----------------
Soooo, here's a ridiculous first-few-days-on-OKC anecdote nobody really cares about: I get a really sincere-sounding message from a BHM asking, among other things, why I like big guys. It totally bowled him over to discover that etc, etc. So I reply cordially, return a few basic compliments. I tell him I joined to meet like-minded people and that I wouldn't be doing anyone any favours getting into a relationship right away. 

Before I know it, in his next message, I receive this Great Wall of China text describing in detail every single problem he's ever had in his life; at the end of which I am called his muse, and he writes me a poem that sounds like it might as well have been quoted from Song of Songs. Looks like I'll be getting married within the month, guys!

So, I suppose, welcome to OKC?


----------



## loopytheone

ODFFA said:


> Soooo, here's a ridiculous first-few-days-on-OKC anecdote nobody really cares about: I get a really sincere-sounding message from a BHM asking, among other things, why I like big guys. It totally bowled him over to discover that etc, etc. So I reply cordially, return a few basic compliments. I tell him I joined to meet like-minded people and that I wouldn't be doing anyone any favours getting into a relationship right away.
> 
> Before I know it, in his next message, I receive this Great Wall of China text describing in detail every single problem he's ever had in his life; at the end of which I am called his muse, and he writes me a poem that sounds like it might as well have been quoted from Song of Songs. Looks like I'll be getting married within the month, guys!
> 
> So, I suppose, welcome to OKC?



Hahaha, wow, that is amazing! I think you found your soul mate there!


----------



## MrSensible

ODFFA said:


> I understood what Loopy was getting at too, though I don't want to have the responsibility of this having turned into a "let's pick on fritzi now" thing.



Yeah, my apologies there. I sometimes have a hard time keeping my snark in check. It was mainly the attitude that got me.




ODFFA said:


> Soooo, here's a ridiculous first-few-days-on-OKC anecdote nobody really cares about: I get a really sincere-sounding message from a BHM asking, among other things, why I like big guys. It totally bowled him over to discover that etc, etc. So I reply cordially, return a few basic compliments. I tell him I joined to meet like-minded people and that I wouldn't be doing anyone any favours getting into a relationship right away.
> 
> Before I know it, in his next message, I receive this Great Wall of China text describing in detail every single problem he's ever had in his life; at the end of which I am called his muse, and he writes me a poem that sounds like it might as well have been quoted from Song of Songs. Looks like I'll be getting married within the month, guys!
> 
> So, I suppose, welcome to OKC?



I've been a little "too open" myself in the past, and perhaps a little overeager when I've met someone that I found really interesting and seemingly compatible. But the poem thing... wow. Definitely laying it on a teensy bit thick there. I guess you have to give him points for creativity?


----------



## x0emnem0x

ODFFA said:


> So, I suppose, welcome to OKC?



Lmao, welcome indeed... don't worry, you'll get more weird messages as time passes.
Someone tell me why people think this is okay? Just got this message today.


----------



## biglynch

Ah I've given up on OKC, its just so much hard work. I'm the sort of guy that likes meeting people and I'm just not that great at writing about me. Shit, even my CV sucks. I've offered the account for control by somebody else as an experiment but that fell through. 
I still check it out, every so often but its currently on life support.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

biglynch said:


> Ah I've given up on OKC, its just so much hard work. I'm the sort of guy that likes meeting people and I'm just not that great at writing about me. Shit, even my CV sucks. I've offered the account for control by somebody else as an experiment but that fell through.
> I still check it out, every so often but its currently on life support.



I feel the same. It's tiring writing people ALL the time. I don't write "how r u?" So a good amount of thought goes into what I'm saying. After 30-40 messages, that shit is exhausting. Fuck this shit.


----------



## biglynch

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I feel the same. It's tiring writing people ALL the time. I don't write "how r u?" So a good amount of thought goes into what I'm saying. After 30-40 messages, that shit is exhausting. Fuck this shit.



Yeah, and worst still is when you get into a good swing then silence. Harsh times.


----------



## tankyguy

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I feel the same. It's tiring writing people ALL the time. I don't write "how r u?" So a good amount of thought goes into what I'm saying. After 30-40 messages, that shit is exhausting. Fuck this shit.



Yeah, when I was on POF and OKC, sorting through profiles and coming up with snappy/compelling introductory messages was a lot of work. I found it especially demotivating because I never got a single reply. Also didn't help that there wasn't a lot of women in my area with active profiles, so I gave up after I exhausted my prospects.

There are definitely ways of meeting people that are more fun than online dating.


----------



## dharmabean

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I feel the same. It's tiring writing people ALL the time. I don't write "how r u?"





biglynch said:


> Yeah, and worst still is when you get into a good swing then silence. Harsh times.





tankyguy said:


> ...sorting through profiles and coming up with snappy/compelling introductory messages was a lot of work.



WHERE ARE YOU GUYS??? 

I know I don't get men like you who message me. I get creepers. I had one say to me, (middle eastern mind you) "I want to hold you down and have unprotected sex with you." 

Thanks for insinuating you want to rape me you asshole.

I have yet to receive a message of cleverness.


----------



## Saoirse

I was on OKC for a few years, off and on. I talked to a few prospects that never panned out, met a seriously ridiculous weirdo for drinks (omg it was one of those dates where you know its going to be an acid trip as soon as you meet. It was a bad acid trip. ugh) and then I met one guy who is amazing and sweet and we dated for a few months. We both decided it wasnt quite the time for us, but we still chat and have plans to hang out this summer, but as friends. 

Ive decided for right now, Id like to focus more on meeting people in the real world. Im constantly out and about with various groups of friends and always meeting new people. Actually, Ive been talking to a guy thats new to my work and since he's a recent transplant to the area, he wants help finding cool bars to go to. This is where I come in. We're gonna go out some night this week!

But... there's always the one guy who makes my heart beat and my body squirm and my ladybits tingle. We've never been a serious couple although he did finally admit that we're dating (hello, we've been "dating" for like 3 years now) and he did say last night that he loves me and he wants to be with me. Still... going slow. We both have some trust issues, but we're getting there. He's the only one for me! :wubu:

But we're not committed. So Im free to peruse the menu, and so is he.


----------



## MrSensible

x0emnem0x said:


> Lmao, welcome indeed... don't worry, you'll get more weird messages as time passes.
> Someone tell me why people think this is okay? Just got this message today.



It's unreal what you ladies have to put up with on there. What the fuck is wrong with someone's brain to where they honestly rationalize asking a question like that -- as part of an introduction no less?

Seriously, if your question starts off with, "This might sound weird/bizarre/anything else that's probably going to make you think I'm a freak afterwards...," make the smart choice and don't ask.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

That dude looks like a Fraggle.


----------



## x0emnem0x

MrSensible said:


> It's unreal what you ladies have to put up with on there. What the fuck is wrong with someone's brain to where they honestly rationalize asking a question like that -- as part of an introduction no less?
> 
> Seriously, if your question starts off with, "This might sound weird/bizarre/anything else that's probably going to make you think I'm a freak afterwards...," make the smart choice and don't ask.



It is definitely not the first perverted one I've gotten, nor the last.... He was literally just weird. He hasn't messaged back though thankfully. If he does I'll just be blocking him LOL. I guess I'll show off this guy, too. I actually knew him before he messaged me on here, we had one college class together and I dunno if he recognized me or not but he was just.... no. The message I cut out between the two was me agreeing stupidly to his point about "respecting someone enough to ask them for sex" or whatever but then he goes off on this daring to be bold shit and I was done lol.


----------



## Esther

I used OKCupid to make friends during my first year of University, because I moved away and I was young and lonely. Every single one of the guys I met in person turned out to be completely gross creeps.


----------



## ConnieLynn

LOL looking at freak messages is my new favorite break from work. I get hit with lots of poor English / account disappears after a day spammers, but this from a real local guy who goes on and on in his profile about all the types of extreme exercise / sports he does and says a few extra pounds is a deal breaker:



> I'm not one to beat around the bush. I like playing with big girls. Big legs with large or huge breasts are what makes my clock run extra fast. I am athletic and take care of myself. Intelligence and a wicked sense of humor will only make me want to touch, fondle or grope you. You have long hair and a great smile already so I'm sure you aren't hurting in the date department.



Great, so if I'm smart AND fat, I can get some extra on the down-low attention. I guess I should give him credit for proper grammar.


----------



## The Dark Lady

I must be the only one on the planet who never gets any crazy freaky weirdo messages on OKC. And I get a LOT of attention for my Catwoman/Sith profile on there. 

http://www.okcupid.com/profile/The-Dark-Lady


----------



## ConnieLynn

The Dark Lady said:


> I must be the only one on the planet who never gets any crazy freaky weirdo messages on OKC. And I get a LOT of attention for my Catwoman/Sith profile on there.
> 
> http://www.okcupid.com/profile/The-Dark-Lady



Love your profile. I'll send you a freaky message


----------



## Dromond

The Dark Lady said:


> I must be the only one on the planet who never gets any crazy freaky weirdo messages on OKC. And I get a LOT of attention for my Catwoman/Sith profile on there.
> 
> http://www.okcupid.com/profile/The-Dark-Lady



You are 24% my enemy. But on the plus side, we're 60% matching. And yes, your profile is so very fitting.


----------



## The Dark Lady

ConnieLynn said:


> Love your profile. I'll send you a freaky message





Dromond said:


> You are 24% my enemy. But on the plus side, we're 60% matching. And yes, your profile is so very fitting.



Much appreciated! I'm in the process of rating you both with five stars as we speak.

EDIT: Wait, couldn't find ConnieLynn's profile link in this thread. Gimme your page so I can 5-star you, woman!


----------



## ConnieLynn

http://www.okcupid.com/profile/ConstanceLynn

Will more stars result in more entertaining odd guys?


----------



## The Dark Lady

ConnieLynn said:


> http://www.okcupid.com/profile/ConstanceLynn
> 
> Will more stars result in more entertaining odd guys?



Last I read in their policies, OKC has an unfortunate mechanism of suggesting people to each other based on their star-rating system as well as actual compatibility percentage, effectively reinforcing the belief that you should only date in the bracket of attractiveness that the majority of other people vote to put you in. People who get more 4s & 5s will primarily be recommended to other 4s & 5s, and the same goes for 1s & 2s, keeping conventionally attractive profiles in connection with each other to the detriment of what you personally find appealing.

I wouldn't go on OKC for years after I realized that their system simply wouldn't match me with overweight people. Their algorithms are geared to connect people whose body-types match, and I'm a thin woman who's into fat guys, so people like me are considered anomalies if not impossibilities. It just won't even show me fat people on that site -- it's like they don't even exist -- unless I pay to upgrade my search options and actively search for members based on what body-type they put on their profile.

Long story short, if too many people vote you 1 star for being overweight, you get advertised to everyone else who gets mostly 1-star ratings for any other reason, such as being too creepy or fucked-up for human contact. So to fuck the system, I enjoy giving 5 stars to overweight people on the rare occasions I can even find them on OKC.


----------



## Yakatori

Because I get matched with thin people...

I get matched with people of a fairly wide range of looks, actually. I have been rated highly, here and there, but not by so many people that I think it makes too much difference (Mostly, I think, people who saw that rated them highly and, having read my profile, figured to reciprocate.

At the risk of sounding naive, -the matching algorithim, I'm kind of into it...


----------



## ConnieLynn

I figured out that it is pretty much impossible to find fat posters or fat friendly posters. I typically hand out stars to quirky folks who make me smile. I also send nice 'no thank you' messages, and off the cuff compliments to folks even if they aren't a match.


----------



## Yakatori

agouderia said:


> "_...mixing up micro-census (your personal observations in your - in this case internet use - surroundings) with macro-census, the empirically valid collected data about the general population on the fact in question....That's by far the most common statistical mistake, 98% of the population continuously make it._"


I can certainly appreciate all of that. But, still, it doesn't really make it any less tempting (for me) to gas-off on any of a number of things. After all, I did read _Freakanomics_, you know:



fritzi said:


> "_...Now why would there be relatively more Brits on the internet than people from others countries???...Brits are native English speakers. English is Nr. 1 language on the web - 55% of all webpages are in English, while only about 7 % of the world population actually has English as first language....Of course it's a comparative advantage to be able to express yourself in writing in your native language, lowers the threshold for participating expotentionally!_"


The ubiquity of English as a common, global language has already begun to make the whole native-speaker distinction, kind of, moot. In India, so many people speak some English, there are more English speakers there than there are of _native-speakers of English_ in (all of) the UK, Ireland, Australia, New Zealand, Canada, & South Africa combined. Add countries like Pakistan, Bangladesh, Nigeria, the Philippines, Iran, & Egypt to it and it's more than 4X as many as that first group.

Obviously, the way many people in those countries communicate through English would not pass for fluency in the US or other places. But, just by virtue of the over-all number & percentage of speakers of a particular language within a certain environment means that even the below-average speaker's level of comprehension....

For a _native English-speaker_, I think the closest comparison is how Americans speak Spanish. Or, maybe, I just mean those without the advantage of any early-child or family-experience in Spanish language. As it's the most popular 2nd language studied in the US. Of course, simple proximity is a factor, more & easier opportunities to use it via travel to the Spanish-speaking world or interact with immigrants or migrant-workers who're similarly disposed. But also by way of how that makes it both more practical and accessible, which just encourages more people to choose it, as if by default. 

And so, its fairly common, in the US, to come across someone not of a(ny) Hispanic or Latin American ethnic background, nor any kind of serious student of language, and yet theyre perfectly confident and effective-enough to communicate in Spanish as it meets their needs. Whereas, compared to a language like French (a somewhat distant 2nd, as a likely additional language-studied) , and there is a pretty noticeable drop-off: Lots of Americans know some French, have taken a few years of it, have perhaps-even aspired to fluency or a basic utility of some sort. But how many are confident-enough to even attempt using it? Let alone rely on it.

Which brings to mind the example of a country like Sweden; where, for a few different reasons, people there (below a certain age range) just speak English really, really well. Should we consider them native-speakers? Does it matter?



loopytheone said:


> "_That is interesting, thank you for the advice because honestly I am completely clueless as to why so many people take offence on here when I say things that are, to me, perfectly *mundane*..._"


It's funny (to me) that you mention this, just because my experience here, so far, has been that that the things I say which I most expect people to either take the wrong way or generate a certain amount of controversy are most typically either overlooked or, somehow, affirmed. Often as much by a poster I'm not necessarily expecting that from.

Whereas, it's just the matter-of-fact, plain-as-day _water-is-wet_ & _rocks-are-hard_ type of observations that (from me) I find (some) people take the most offense. And respond to with the most vitriol. 

I attribute to this a number of things: Yes, as already pointed out, just little nuances, differences in communication & writing styles. Although,, maybe-sometimes, these (seemingly) more superficial type of differences might somehow reflect a deeper, underlying schism. Something to do with one or anothers personal or working philosophy. Or some, if even unexamined, behavioral tendency or personality-trait. Added to this, naturally, is, my own personal _ass-burgers_, the rhetorical or social blind-spots that, certainly, any of us can suffer from time to time.

But, I think, this is a big part of the the whole point of OkCupids famed matching-algorithm. To pick up on these kinds of signals and traits and pair accordingly. Although, maybe, in this respect, I've somehow become...._compromised_...in my assessment.


----------



## tankyguy

Just peeking on match percentages.

The Dark Lady:
80% match, 7% enemy.
First thing on the Personality page: "She might be... More Dominant"



loopytheone
95% match, 4% enemy.
OKC says you're more cool, more pure and more scientific.


----------



## The Dark Lady

Yakatori said:


> Because I get matched with thin people...
> 
> I get matched with people of a fairly wide range of looks, actually. I have been rated highly, here and there, but not by so many people that I think it makes too much difference (Mostly, I think, people who saw that rated them highly and, having read my profile, figured to reciprocate.
> 
> At the risk of sounding naive, -the matching algorithim, I'm kind of into it...



It's no secret that they have "ugly"/"fat" filters. What they try to downplay is that those filters are in effect whether you pay for them or not. The "attractiveness" level of a profile comes from the star ratings it receives, which isn't the same thing as how they match you by body-type.

Never once in the more than six years I've been checking in there have I ever been recommended a fat guy. Never even SAW one there until I used the premium search tool to sort by body-type. So yes, I'm very certain that if a woman puts "thin" as her body-type, the only men she'll be matched with are those who put "thin," "athletic," "fit," etc. 

Only two overweight guys in all that time ever messaged me first, and the second one was Chubbyboy. We have a 97% match, so what a surprise we ended up hitting it off. 



ConnieLynn said:


> I figured out that it is pretty much impossible to find fat posters or fat friendly posters. I typically hand out stars to quirky folks who make me smile. I also send nice 'no thank you' messages, and off the cuff compliments to folks even if they aren't a match.



Who you respond to affects who they'll keep matching you with. Keep responding to people you're not interested in, & they'll keep giving you similar users since a response indicates a willingness to engage that type of person. It may not be polite to ignore people, but it's how their service determines which people you're likely to share interests with.



tankyguy said:


> Just peeking on match percentages.
> 
> The Dark Lady:
> 80% match, 7% enemy.
> First thing on the Personality page: "She might be... More Dominant"



_*cackles*_


----------



## MrSensible

x0emnem0x said:


> It is definitely not the first perverted one I've gotten, nor the last.... He was literally just weird. He hasn't messaged back though thankfully. If he does I'll just be blocking him LOL. I guess I'll show off this guy, too. I actually knew him before he messaged me on here, we had one college class together and I dunno if he recognized me or not but he was just.... no. The message I cut out between the two was me agreeing stupidly to his point about "respecting someone enough to ask them for sex" or whatever but then he goes off on this daring to be bold shit and I was done lol.


----------



## loopytheone

tankyguy said:


> loopytheone
> 95% match, 4% enemy.
> OKC says you're more cool, more pure and more scientific.



Clearly me and you will get along awesome!


----------



## biglynch

The Dark Lady said:


> I must be the only one on the planet who never gets any crazy freaky weirdo messages on OKC. And I get a LOT of attention for my Catwoman/Sith profile on there.
> 
> http://www.okcupid.com/profile/The-Dark-Lady


86% match 10% enemy



ConnieLynn said:


> http://www.okcupid.com/profile/ConstanceLynn
> 
> Will more stars result in more entertaining odd guys?



82% match 17% enemy



loopytheone said:


> I have one...
> 
> http://www.okcupid.com/profile/looptytheone



And this proves it got to be dog doo doo
39% match 37% enemy

How?http://www.okcupid.com/profile/biglynch
Swing on by!


----------



## ODFFA

Yakatori said:


> _water-is-wet_ & _rocks-are-hard_



So I said to him, I said, you state the obvious ONE....more....time....

*whistles the Cell Block Tango*

ETA: This's for you, BigLynch


----------



## The Dark Lady

ODFFA said:


> So I said to him, I said, you state the obvious ONE....more....time....
> 
> *whistles the Cell Block Tango*
> 
> ETA: This's for you, BigLynch



He had it comin' all along!


----------



## agouderia

Yakatori said:


> The ubiquity of English as a common, global language has already begun to make the whole native-speaker distinction, kind of, moot. In India, so many people speak some English, there are more English speakers there than there are of _native-speakers of English_ in (all of) the UK, Ireland, Australia, New Zealand, Canada, & South Africa combined. Add countries like Pakistan, Bangladesh, Nigeria, the Philippines, Iran, & Egypt to it and it's more than 4X as many as that first group.
> 
> Obviously, the way many people in those countries communicate through English would not pass for fluency in the US or other places. But, just by virtue of the over-all number & percentage of speakers of a particular language within a certain environment means that even the below-average speaker's level of comprehension....
> 
> For a _native English-speaker_, I think the closest comparison is how Americans speak Spanish. .



As some who not only grew up but also works multi-lingually, I can tell you it makes a huge difference at which age and to which level of proficiency you learn a foreign language.

Take your Swedish example: They start English in kindergarden, have it through school and most of their TV program is non-dubbed US/UK. Their native language in small - so no wonder they excell in English as a foreign language.

Language learning in the US - exceptions confirm the rule - over all is abysmal. You can get a 1. class education without ever seriously learning a foreign language. What you need for college credit is far too little, way too late and doesn't get you any where close to the linguistic point of no return. In addition, the US education system for a long time advocated the utter b-s that you must speak only English, also at home to become fluent.

So yes - English as world foreign language No.1. Knowing some naturally makes literally billions of people able to follow the many English websites. But reading, understanding is one thing - actually participating in writing - like here - in your non-native language sets a much higher hurdle.
So it is natural that active people on most English language sites still are pre-dominantly native literates.

That said - and to stop derailing: Up until this thread I was totally unaware of OKC. I now looked through some of it and found it hilarious how many guys (native English speakers) list tons of language they speak 'poorly'.

What does that mean? Be able to say 'hello' and 'One beer please' in 7 languages? Why list that? Which advantages might it have?


----------



## The Dark Lady

loopytheone said:


> Clearly me and you will get along awesome!



Like a tank doing loop-de-loops! WHICH IS AWESOME.



biglynch said:


> 86% match 10% enemy



It's official, BigLynch belongs to me until someone else gets a higher score. Like in a video game, only with Lynch as the epically bearded gold medal!


----------



## loopytheone

biglynch said:


> And this proves it got to be dog doo doo
> 39% match 37% enemy



Hahaha, awww, does this mean we have nice to each other whilst simultaneously trying to overthrow the other ones empire? 



The Dark Lady said:


> Like a tank doing loop-de-loops! WHICH IS AWESOME.
> 
> It's official, BigLynch belongs to me until someone else gets a higher score. Like in a video game, only with Lynch as the epically bearded gold medal!



...thank doing loop-de-loops. I want to see this! I want this to happen!

Haha, if he is a gold medal does he get presented to you with a bunch of flowers and the national anthem, like at the olympics?


----------



## tankyguy

loopytheone said:


> Clearly me and you will get along awesome!



Considering the questions OKC asks, it's probably largely due to the fact you know the Sun is larger than the Moon, and other super romantic stuff.
:happy:


----------



## biglynch

ODFFA said:


> So I said to him, I said, you state the obvious ONE....more....time....
> 
> *whistles the Cell Block Tango*
> 
> ETA: This's for you, BigLynch


Okc is wrong. 44% is wrong. Plus its not factoring the 57% I offered.&#9786;



The Dark Lady said:


> It's official, BigLynch belongs to me until someone else gets a higher score. Like in a video game, only with Lynch as the epically bearded gold medal!



Olympic event! I thinks that's a yes!



loopytheone said:


> Hahaha, awww, does this mean we have nice to each other whilst simultaneously trying to overthrow the other ones empire?
> 
> Haha, if he is a gold medal does he get presented to you with a bunch of flowers and the national anthem, like at the olympics?



Gives loopy a big hug loving hug (whispers in ear, I sunk your battleship)

I'm must say I've always seen myself a a bit of a prize, and in the interest of fairness silver and bronze will be rewarded.


----------



## ConnieLynn

biglynch said:


> 82% match 17% enemy





The Dark Lady said:


> It's official, BigLynch belongs to me until someone else gets a higher score. Like in a video game, only with Lynch as the epically bearded gold medal!



I will answer more questions to win! Of course then I expect him to be my missing treasure and bear my children.


----------



## bmann0413

I've never really had any luck on OkCupid or PlentyOfFish, to be honest. Mostly because the women in my area just don't interest me. Most of them are looking for someone to hurry up and marry, and I'm not really ready for that sort of thing just yet. I guess that's just the way things are around here in the country though. Meet someone, date for like 3 months, then get married and have a kid (or already had one before the relationship even starts. nothing wrong with that, however). Bleeeeeeh. lol


----------



## Diana_Prince245

I get a lot of married men for whatever reason, which creeps me out. I'm so not interested in that. I've met a couple guys I've dated for a bit on OKCupid, but like any other dating site (or bar), there's a lot of riff raff to sort though.

http://www.okcupid.com/profile/nerdynurse2

In case anybody's interested.


----------



## biglynch

ConnieLynn said:


> I will answer more questions to win! Of course then I expect him to be my missing treasure and bear my children.



Ahhhhhhh kids!


----------



## Dromond

Diana_Prince245 said:


> I get a lot of married men for whatever reason, which creeps me out. I'm so not interested in that. I've met a couple guys I've dated for a bit on OKCupid, but like any other dating site (or bar), there's a lot of riff raff to sort though.
> 
> http://www.okcupid.com/profile/nerdynurse2
> 
> In case anybody's interested.



The main problem I see with you is, you are too far away.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

Dromond said:


> The main problem I see with you is, you are too far away.



I have a nursing license. I can move


----------



## Dromond

Promises, promises.


----------



## Tad

I'd not read this thread before--or at the very least not since its resurrection--given that I obviously don't use OK Cupid. But I really needed a distraction and glance into it.....half an hour later I must say I'm glad I did. Such a great microcosm of this board, by turns: funny, insightful, helpful, tempestuous, flirty, and sweet.

The only problem is that now I'm curious about their matching system--that % friends and % enemies cracks me up, and I'd love to see how I matched with people here. I wouldn't feel right about signing up, but oh the temptation, I do love anything that quacks like a personality test!


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Tad said:


> I'd not read this thread before--or at the very least not since its resurrection--given that I obviously don't use OK Cupid. But I really needed a distraction and glance into it.....half an hour later I must say I'm glad I did. Such a great microcosm of this board, by turns: funny, insightful, helpful, tempestuous, flirty, and sweet.
> 
> The only problem is that now I'm curious about their matching system--that % friends and % enemies cracks me up, and I'd love to see how I matched with people here. I wouldn't feel right about signing up, but oh the temptation, I do love anything that quacks like a personality test!



In my opinion their match making system doesn't matter that much. I know plenty of people who use Okcupid who are under the 50% mark, and we still get along together just fine. I believe that wouldn't change very much even if a relationship did happen. I think it's just for show, but I wont deny that is does have some uses to it. For example, The question about whether you believe gay marriage should be allowed, if they person said no, and then proceeded to explain her/himself by saying "Homosexuality is a sin", yea, I'm staying far away from that.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Matching system is lame, but reading answers to questions is very telling. And it's pretty entertaining.


----------



## tankyguy

If you love personality tests, OKC is for you. There's also quizzes besides the personality match questions: "Nerd, Geek or Dork Test", "What Kind of Gamer Are You" and such.


----------



## Yakatori

ConnieLynn said:


> "_Matching system is lame..._"


That makes me very an-gry....



ConnieLynn said:


> "_I figured out that it is pretty much impossible to find fat posters or fat friendly posters...._"


But, that can't be, since pretty much everyone on here is also on there?



Tad said:


> "_...now I'm curious about their matching system...and I'd love to see how I matched with people here. I wouldn't feel right about signing up_"


You can make your profile reflect that you're both married & unavailable. And state, in the text, that you're just there for quizzes. Lots of folks do that. Especially those who met on the site and still use its forums.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Yakatori said:


> That makes me very an-gry....
> 
> But, that can't be, since pretty much everyone on here is also on there?



Just as long as you don't take it out on others or throw things  (two of the questions)

I had someone contact me who answered ~1400 questions. I'd answered less than 200 of his and we were a high match... plus I'm picky about which questions I answer, as I assume others are.

You can search user names, so if a user happens to include sbbw, bbw, fa, etc. in their user name...

If you look at an individual profie, you can search their question responses for keywords, so you can find the answer to the 'overweight' question if they anwered it.

I am getting lots of messages from guys who answered one of the fat questions with 'ok as long as not obese', so I now search for obese to rule them out.


----------



## ConnieLynn

And he might be an fa if his photos include him at a renn fair


----------



## tankyguy

I don't really think there's a way of identifying if someone is a FA/FFA on a dating site. You know, besides them outright stating they have a thing for larger people, which I haven't actually seen in a woman's profile until this thread.
Most people just don't wear it on their sleeves. 

I admit though, if she talked a lot about her active lifestyle, listed a lot of heavy physical stuff and gym going as interests, I'm was less inclined to think I'm the type she's trying to attract.


----------



## MrSensible

ConnieLynn said:


> Just as long as you don't take it out on others or throw things  (two of the questions)
> 
> I had someone contact me who answered ~1400 questions. I'd answered less than 200 of his and we were a high match... plus I'm picky about which questions I answer, as I assume others are.
> 
> You can search user names, so if a user happens to include sbbw, bbw, fa, etc. in their user name...
> 
> If you look at an individual profie, you can search their question responses for keywords, so you can find the answer to the 'overweight' question if they anwered it.
> 
> I am getting lots of messages from guys who answered one of the fat questions with 'ok as long as not obese', so I now search for obese to rule them out.



Glad to see I'm not the only one who does this . In fact, it's now the first question/answer I check for when I come across a potentially interesting profile. Prior to that, I'd spend a good amount of time reading through some incredible profiles, only to find the lovely "...as long as they're not obese." answer when I checked the match questions. Always a let-down.

On that note, ever since I started messing around with OKC, I've always wondered why you couldn't make some of the questions/answers *SO* important to you that the system would rule out people with conflicting answers totally? It bothers me that I still get paired with people -- even "top matches" at times -- that believe homosexuality is a sin or that evolution has no place in schools; despite my own answer(s) to the contrary, and the importance level being set to "Very." 

I just think it would make finding potential matches much easier if we could eliminate even the slightest possibility of coming across profiles of people that are clearly, fundamentally different from us. Seems like a win/win all around.



tankyguy said:


> I don't really think there's a way of identifying if someone is a FA/FFA on a dating site. You know, besides them outright stating they have a thing for larger people, which I haven't actually seen in a woman's profile until this thread.
> Most people just don't wear it on their sleeves.
> 
> I admit though, if she talked a lot about her active lifestyle, listed a lot of heavy physical stuff and gym going as interests, I'm was less inclined to think I'm the type she's trying to attract.



In the entire time I've been a member, I think I only came across one profile of a woman who stated her preference as "I prefer them to be bigger" or something along those lines, so yeah, it certainly doesn't seem to be a common occurrence on OKC. Ah well, Just more the reason to appreciate an awesome place like Dims.


----------



## x0emnem0x

tankyguy said:


> I don't really think there's a way of identifying if someone is a FA/FFA on a dating site. You know, besides them outright stating they have a thing for larger people, which I haven't actually seen in a woman's profile until this thread.
> Most people just don't wear it on their sleeves.
> 
> I admit though, if she talked a lot about her active lifestyle, listed a lot of heavy physical stuff and gym going as interests, I'm was less inclined to think I'm the type she's trying to attract.



Well you can search for the tag BBW but with that there are numerous guys who say "Don't contact me if you're a BBW not interested" and then some guys mention they DO like BBW but honestly they seem kind of creepy.


----------



## AuntHen

I did a google search and there's a BBWcupid and this was the first hit for BHM... http://www.bhmadmirers.com/search.p...dmirers+-+bhm+-+Search+_444&aff_kw=bhm dating

It seems to me, it would save a lot of time if people just go to the sites that support *fat* fully, rather than sifting through the others?


----------



## Sasquatch!

fat9276 said:


> I did a google search and there's a BBWcupid and this was the first hit for BHM... http://www.bhmadmirers.com/search.p...dmirers+-+bhm+-+Search+_444&aff_kw=bhm dating
> 
> It seems to me, it would save a lot of time if people just go to the sites that support *fat* fully, rather than sifting through the others?



Doesn't look as though you can actually send each other messages on that one.

Moolah moolah moolah


----------



## AuntHen

^ you can if you sign up, DO IT! lalalalaaaaaaaaaa

ETA: well you can "send flirts" for free, whatever that means


----------



## Sasquatch!

fat9276 said:


> ^ you can if you sign up, DO IT! lalalalaaaaaaaaaa



Really? Because it looks like you can chat in their "live chatroom" or send each other "Flirts" (whatever the heck they are).....

Are you supposed to wait til someone's online, send them a "Flirt" and sit in the chatroom hoping they turn up?


----------



## AuntHen

Ok Mr. Bucket O Joy... if you type BHM dating into your google there are other options as well, like BHM Personals.. oo lala


----------



## Sasquatch!

fat9276 said:


> Ok Mr. Bucket O Joy... if you type BHM dating into your google there are other options as well, like BHM Personals.. oo lala



What, and do my own legwork?


----------



## AuntHen

I set up your profile. Your handle is BigBoysRideScooterz4 and someone named Olga is waiting to get to know you in the chatroom :kiss2:


----------



## Sasquatch!

fat9276 said:


> I set up your profile. Your handle is BigBoysRideScooterz4 and someone named Olga is waiting to get to know you in the chatroom :kiss2:



Oh man, thank you! I hope she likes the Beach Boys as much as I do! :wubu:


----------



## AuntHen

Well, even she has flaws


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I've met some interesting FFAs in OkCupid. Not a one of them listed their preference for larger men. Most of them stated that if one of their potential matches was overweight they wouldn't mind. The people who actually have answered "no, in fact I prefer overweight people" are few. 

I only came to find out because I made an effort and it wasn't until I was naked with them that they vocally stated their preference. 

I had a really great experience this weekend. Someone just touched me for about half an hour. She just wanted to explore my body. It was great fun.


----------



## ODFFA

Here's a slightly more minor faux pas, but it gives off a bit of a creepy vibe....

View attachment 2014-05-29_0530.jpg


Sweetpea??? + a 'hun' + 2 winks + about a thousand exclamation marks......in one short message? Thank you very much, really, but I....thiiink I'll go with the 'take care' option.



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I only came to find out because I made an effort and it wasn't until I was naked with them that they vocally stated their preference.
> 
> I had a really great experience this weekend. Someone just touched me for about half an hour. She just wanted to explore my body. It was great fun.



:bounce: You do realise you win at life, right?


----------



## Lil BigginZ

ODFFA said:


> Here's a slightly more minor faux pas, but it gives off a bit of a creepy vibe....
> 
> View attachment 114781
> 
> 
> Sweetpea??? + a 'hun' + 2 winks + about a thousand exclamation marks......in one short message? Thank you very much, really, but I....thiiink I'll go with the 'take care' option.



Ugh, If it's one thing that makes my blood boil is when people use pet name while talking to strangers, and majority of the times with a friend. I'm totally cool with them inside of a relationship, but do that shit in private. Nobody wants to know what your pet names for each other are.


----------



## Amaranthine

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I only came to find out because I made an effort and it wasn't until I was naked with them that they vocally stated their preference.



You're actually just converting them - ladies can't resist having your crème caramel up in their face. 



ODFFA said:


> Here's a slightly more minor faux pas, but it gives off a bit of a creepy vibe....
> 
> Sweetpea??? + a 'hun' + 2 winks + about a thousand exclamation marks......in one short message? Thank you very much, really, but I....thiiink I'll go with the 'take care' option.



The wink emote is always a little bit creepy. I almost wonder what his second message would have been full of. Or if you had messaged back using your own set of pet names and excessive enthusiasm...

One time I had a guy on OkC give me his number in a first message, and call me a chickenshit (among other insults) when I never called him. I was taken aback by his sheer wealth of charm


----------



## MrSensible

Lil BigginZ said:


> Ugh, If it's one thing that makes my blood boil is when people use pet name while talking to strangers, and majority of the times with a friend. I'm totally cool with them inside of a relationship, but do that shit in private. Nobody wants to know what your pet names for each other are.



No kidding; I'll never understand how someone can justify doing something that disrespectful. And the excessive winking and exclamation marks... what the eff. I mean, c'mon, do you fucking talk like that in person too? If it was within my means and authority to do so, OKC would have a filter system that specifically looks for excessive misuse of certain punctuation (at least relative to the size of the message), which upon detection, automatically labels said person a creepy douchecanoe/<insert hilarious, demeaning assertion of choice> and blocks them. And no, my overuse of commas, periods, and forward-slashes wouldn't count... heh.

And I'm with you on the latter half too.


----------



## x0emnem0x

MrSensible said:


> No kidding; I'll never understand how someone can justify doing something that disrespectful. And the excessive winking and exclamation marks... what the eff. I mean, c'mon, do you fucking talk like that in person too? If it was within my means and authority to do so, OKC would have a filter system that specifically looks for excessive misuse of certain punctuation (at least relative to the size of the message), which upon detection, automatically labels said person a creepy douchecanoe/<insert hilarious, demeaning assertion of choice> and blocks them. And no, my overuse of commas, periods, and forward-slashes wouldn't count... heh.
> 
> And I'm with you on the latter half too.



Lol. Yes!


----------



## tankyguy

Amaranthine said:


> The wink emote is always a little bit creepy.



I use the wink emote all the time...
*sobs quietly*


----------



## Amaranthine

tankyguy said:


> I use the wink emote all the time...
> *sobs quietly*



Well, maybe _always_ was a little strong 

And maybe creepy isn't always bad. ^_~


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Amaranthine said:


> Well, maybe _always_ was a little strong
> 
> And maybe creepy isn't always bad. ^_~



Your smiley looks like it had a stroke


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Unless I'm talking to a girlfriend privately or Shirley from What's Happening pet names are not ok.


----------



## tankyguy

Amaranthine said:


> Well, maybe _always_ was a little strong
> 
> And maybe creepy isn't always bad. ^_~



Aww. You always know just what to say.


----------



## djudex

Shit, I call people luv and darling all the time...:doh:


----------



## loopytheone

I am surprised by the hatred of pet names! I wouldn't call a stranger or even my friends most of the time by a pet name but my family all call each other by pet names so I guess I am used to it? Then again there is a fine line between pet names and a nickname. For instance, the phrase 'smalley-bear' is used to refer to me around our house. Small is what my family call me as a nickname so does Smalley-bear count as a pet name? Gosh I am easily confused today!


----------



## Esther

WhiteHotRazor said:


> Unless I'm talking to a girlfriend privately or Shirley from What's Happening pet names are not ok.



You'd hate me. I love pet names, haha.

I've called my boyfriend 'Peach' for so long he gets it from all of our friends now, too.


----------



## MrSensible

loopytheone said:


> I am surprised by the hatred of pet names! I wouldn't call a stranger or even my friends most of the time by a pet name but my family all call each other by pet names so I guess I am used to it? Then again there is a fine line between pet names and a nickname. For instance, the phrase 'smalley-bear' is used to refer to me around our house. Small is what my family call me as a nickname so does Smalley-bear count as a pet name? Gosh I am easily confused today!



I was mainly only referring to strangers that use them for people they've just met, in my post. There's nothing wrong with having pet names for people you're close to or intimate with. This is probably one of those things you shouldn't admit openly on a public forum but my dad has a name for me that I don't let anyone else call me. It's uh, "Sean-boy." Now picture that in the strongest southern drawl you can think of. I feel like a freaking Green Acres character whenever I'm around here, heh.

Really though, it's a term of endearment when it comes from him. My sisters, on the other hand, use it to fuck with me -- very similar to a certain lesser-known Garfield character -- and it never fails to piss me off .

Smalley-bear is an awesome nickname, by the way.


----------



## bayone

MrSensible said:


> douchecanoe/<insert hilarious, demeaning assertion of choice>




Another board I'm on uses "douchebarge," "douchebattleship," "doucheaircraftcarrier," etc, to describe increasing degrees of bad behaviour.


----------



## MrSensible

bayone said:


> Another board I'm on uses "douchebarge," "douchebattleship," "doucheaircraftcarrier," etc, to describe increasing degrees of bad behaviour.



Truly, the human mind at work . I recently saw someone using "douchekabob" on a particular gaming board that I occasionally visit. According to the urban dictionary definition it's apparently about the eh, "douchiest" a person can be. 

_*The more you know...*_


----------



## MrSensible

loopytheone said:


> I am surprised by the hatred of pet names! I wouldn't call a stranger or even my friends most of the time by a pet name but my family all call each other by pet names so I guess I am used to it? Then again there is a fine line between pet names and a nickname. For instance, the phrase 'smalley-bear' is used to refer to me around our house. Small is what my family call me as a nickname so does Smalley-bear count as a pet name? Gosh I am easily confused today!



Just realized I didn't even give an answer to your question; a little sleep deprived at the moment. I'd say the two are pretty much synonymous. When I think of "pet names" I imagine something more along the lines of a name couples have for one another, but that's really just a perception thing.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

I'm talking about strangers here as well.


----------



## x0emnem0x

MrSensible said:


> Truly, the human mind at work . I recently saw someone using "douchekabob" on a particular gaming board that I occasionally visit. According to the urban dictionary definition it's apparently about the eh, "douchiest" a person can be.
> 
> _*The more you know...*_



I use douchekabob sometimes. XD


----------



## bayone

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I've met some interesting FFAs in OkCupid. Not a one of them listed their preference for larger men. Most of them stated that if one of their potential matches was overweight they wouldn't mind. The people who actually have answered "no, in fact I prefer overweight people" are few.
> 
> I only came to find out because I made an effort and it wasn't until I was naked with them that they vocally stated their preference.



I can't recall at what point I originally mentioned it to my guy; and I didn't date much before him. 

I'm never sure at what point one should bring it up -- too soon might be creepy (or presumptuous); too late and the person might never figure out you're interested.


----------



## dharmabean

x0emnem0x said:


> I use douchekabob sometimes. XD



Douche' canoe

that's my usual go to.


----------



## Donna

Question regarding "pet names"...is it just in the context of meeting potential romantic partners, or all strangers & acquaintances in general? If you brought a file to a coworker, for example, and they responded with a "you are a sweetie" would you be bothered?


----------



## bayone

Donna said:


> Question regarding "pet names"...is it just in the context of meeting potential romantic partners, or all strangers & acquaintances in general? If you brought a file to a coworker, for example, and they responded with a "you are a sweetie" would you be bothered?



If they said "you are a sweetie," I likely wouldn't mind. If they said "Thanks, sweetie," I'd be a little nonplussed, though it would depend on the tone. We have a male and a female sales rep who've both addressed me as sweetheart on occasion. Since they've both done it, and I like them both well enough, I tell myself it's a sales rep thing and tolerate it. If any of the other guys at my workplace addressed me like that, though, I'd feel it was a bit patronizing. Sometimes it depends on the person as well as the context.


----------



## MrSensible

Donna said:


> Question regarding "pet names"...is it just in the context of meeting potential romantic partners, or all strangers & acquaintances in general? If you brought a file to a coworker, for example, and they responded with a "you are a sweetie" would you be bothered?



Hmm, that actually doesn't bother me either. I grew up here in the south, so it's really common to get the "Thank you honey, hun, baby, sweetie, son, ma'am, etc," after holding a door open for someone, for instance. It's more of a culturally accepted -- even expected -- thing in that case. It's when that context (and tone) becomes less "Andy Griffith" and more "random sleazy asshole at the bus stop" that it becomes a problem. 

So yeah, it's really all about context for me. I don't typically use them personally, but it doesn't bother me when someone uses them for me -- assuming the intentions are pure.


----------



## MrSensible

bayone said:


> If they said "you are a sweetie," I likely wouldn't mind. If they said "Thanks, sweetie," I'd be a little nonplussed, though it would depend on the tone. We have a male and a female sales rep who've both addressed me as sweetheart on occasion. Since they've both done it, and I like them both well enough, I tell myself it's a sales rep thing and tolerate it. If any of the other guys at my workplace addressed me like that, though, I'd feel it was a bit patronizing. Sometimes it depends on the person as well as the context.



And this right here.


----------



## bayone

MrSensible said:


> It's more of a culturally accepted -- even expected -- thing in that case.



An acquaintance of mine posted on Facebook a while back about returning to Newfoundland to visit family and being reminded that there, it's perfectly normal for the seventeen-year-old girl behind the counter to say to him "and what can I get you, my love?"


----------



## x0emnem0x

MrSensible said:


> Hmm, that actually doesn't bother me either. I grew up here in the south, so it's really common to get the "Thank you honey, hun, baby, sweetie, son, ma'am, etc," after holding a door open for someone, for instance. It's more of a culturally accepted -- even expected -- thing in that case. It's when that context (and tone) becomes less "Andy Griffith" and more "random sleazy asshole at the bus stop" that it becomes a problem.
> 
> So yeah, it's really all about context for me. I don't typically use them personally, but it doesn't bother me when someone uses them for me -- assuming the intentions are pure.



I'm fine with all of these in a general sense, if it's someone being polite without being overly creepy but if someone on OKC is messaging for the first time and overusing said phrases and has been even more creepy I'm not okay with it. The most I call people is hun and I'll say "you're a sweetie" if they say or do something nice. The other names are saved for my more sincere relationships lol.


----------



## MrSensible

bayone said:


> An acquaintance of mine posted on Facebook a while back about returning to Newfoundland to visit family and being reminded that there, it's perfectly normal for the seventeen-year-old girl behind the counter to say to him "and what can I get you, my love?"



I'm going to chalk that up to awesome Canadian eccentricity.



x0emnem0x said:


> I'm fine with all of these in a general sense, if it's someone being polite without being overly creepy but if someone on OKC is messaging for the first time and overusing said phrases and has been even more creepy I'm not okay with it. The most I call people is hun and I'll say "you're a sweetie" if they say or do something nice. The other names are saved for my more sincere relationships lol.



And this.


----------



## loopytheone

MrSensible said:


> I'm going to chalk that up to awesome Canadian eccentricity.



I hate to burst your bubble but it isn't just a Canadian thing!  I am english and we use 'pet names' for people all the time. For instance, a bus driver will greet every passenger with 'hello love' or 'hello mate' or something similar when you get on the bus. I think that 'darling' and 'love' are the most common ones, usually said by an older man to a younger woman (in a non-creepy, paternal kind of way). Sweetheart, honey and hun are all common if you are addressing a woman as well.

Of course, that is ignoring the great Nottingham pet name that everybody calls everybody else regardless of age, gender, context etc. That would be 'duck'. Leading to the famous Nottingham-style phrase of 'Eey up me duck!' as a greeting around these parts!


----------



## MrSensible

loopytheone said:


> I hate to burst your bubble but it isn't just a Canadian thing!  I am english and we use 'pet names' for people all the time. For instance, a bus driver will greet every passenger with 'hello love' or 'hello mate' or something similar when you get on the bus. I think that 'darling' and 'love' are the most common ones, usually said by an older man to a younger woman (in a non-creepy, paternal kind of way). Sweetheart, honey and hun are all common if you are addressing a woman as well.
> 
> Of course, that is ignoring the great Nottingham pet name that everybody calls everybody else regardless of age, gender, context etc. That would be 'duck'. Leading to the famous Nottingham-style phrase of 'Eey up me duck!' as a greeting around these parts!



Ah, good point  I completely forgot how common love is as a pet/nick name in your neck of the woods. I was really just being a jack ass anyway. 

Ha, I like that. How did that start up?


----------



## bayone

loopytheone said:


> I hate to burst your bubble but it isn't just a Canadian thing!  I am english and we use 'pet names' for people all the time.



Yes, I think this is more of a Newfoundland thing than a Canadian thing, and the local accent is mainly Irish/Devon.


----------



## Micara

I never really go on OKCupid since I had a three night stand with someone I met on there and then he wanted to get married. 

Although I did just go on there to stalk all you guys and have a message from a hot doctor, who I am pretty sure is fake. Let's see if I can force him to give up his Facebook.

And also a couple of messages asking me if I want to bang. I don't suppose they mean drums...

http://www.okcupid.com/profile/hockeygrrrrl


----------



## Dromond

I think their matching system is wacked. It says we are only a 79% match.


----------



## MrSensible

Dromond said:


> I think their matching system is wacked. It says we are only a 79% match.


 
Yeah, aside from the questions that shed light on a few of the more important fundamental things, they seem pretty inconsequential. I'm not a particularly close match with one of my two best friends (like 76% I think) but you'd be hard-pressed to find two people more alike -- at least where it counts.


----------



## x0emnem0x

So I guy I met on OKC asked me out for Friday. We've not met yet and we've been talking everyday for almost a month. He seems like a really good guy, he is funny and we have a lot in common. Most of our time talking has been through playing Minecraft LOL. So dorky... but wish me luck. I am super nervous.


----------



## tankyguy

x0emnem0x said:


> Most of our time talking has been through playing Minecraft LOL. So dorky... but wish me luck. I am super nervous.



If he goes in for a hug and starts to hiss, run away!


----------



## Micara

Check out this gem:


----------



## ConnieLynn

Micara said:


> Check out this gem:



Well you are a sexy dame, but his come on needs work


----------



## Amaranthine

Micara said:


> Check out this gem:



I get that "grande dame" can make for a good enough compliment, but I can't read it without thinking of Pontiacs. Which really ruins it, not that...there was much room to make that attempt worse...


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

x0emnem0x said:


> So I guy I met on OKC asked me out for Friday. We've not met yet and we've been talking everyday for almost a month. He seems like a really good guy, he is funny and we have a lot in common. Most of our time talking has been through playing Minecraft LOL. So dorky... but wish me luck. I am super nervous.



Good luck. Bring a taser.


----------



## bayone

Amaranthine said:


> I get that "grande dame" can make for a good enough compliment, but I can't read it without thinking of Pontiacs. Which really ruins it, not that...there was much room to make that attempt worse...



"Grande Dame" makes me picture Agatha Christie.


----------



## Sasquatch!

bayone said:


> "Grande Dame" makes me picture Agatha Christie.



It makes me think of Dick Tracy.


----------



## dharmabean




----------



## MrSensible

dharmabean said:


>



Hahaha, brilliant.


----------



## KingBuu

I pity the foo, to quote the pic.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Update:

DATE WENT FANTASTIC! 

This man is adorable and friendly and such a good guy. I had such a great time. So happy today for once maybe this will be a good thing.


----------



## loopytheone

x0emnem0x said:


> Update:
> 
> DATE WENT FANTASTIC!
> 
> This man is adorable and friendly and such a good guy. I had such a great time. So happy today for once maybe this will be a good thing.



Awesome! Glad things went so well for you!


----------



## x0emnem0x

loopytheone said:


> Awesome! Glad things went so well for you!



Thank you! Normally the decent people that I fall for are too far away but it's nice that this guy is actually so close... I'm still surprised by the fact that he's into me, lol but YAY OKCUPID!


----------



## Dromond

A woman with a sparse profile (very few questions answered and much info missing), sends me a message saying, "Hi, how are you doing?" What am I supposed to do with that?


----------



## MrSensible

Dromond said:


> A woman with a sparse profile (very few questions answered and much info missing), sends me a message saying, "Hi, how are you doing?" What am I supposed to do with that?



Sounds like it might be a spam account. I get PMs from them occasionally, and they usually fit that kind of a profile (no pun intended.) They normally catch them pretty quick, so I'd say give it a few days and see if the account gets closed before replying (if you decide to.)


----------



## extra_fat_guy

I have profile, and made the mistake of sending out a message to the wrong person. I get this reply: I am not going to read your message because you are fat and ugly. She said she only replies to guys that are 8's or higher. No reply is better than getting a reply like that.


----------



## Saoirse

extra_fat_guy said:


> I have profile, and made the mistake of sending out a message to the wrong person. I get this reply: I am not going to read your message because you are fat and ugly. She said she only replies to guys that are 8's or higher. No reply is better than getting a reply like that.



You should reply saying you also only go for 8s or higher, but her nasty attitude dropped her to a 2. lol


----------



## extra_fat_guy

I said something about her being real classy, and I hope her kids don't grow up to be like her.


----------



## x0emnem0x

People have such nasty attitudes sometimes. I'm sure you will find someone, maybe not on there but in general. I was so close to re-deactivating my account and I am glad I didn't because I found someone awesome who is close by and we're in a relationship now. Going pretty well so far, so that's good... my advice: just stop looking. When I did and then decided to deactivate my account, I decided to just leave it there instead and not check it so often.


----------



## Gingembre

extra_fat_guy said:


> I have profile, and made the mistake of sending out a message to the wrong person. I get this reply: I am not going to read your message because you are fat and ugly. She said she only replies to guys that are 8's or higher. No reply is better than getting a reply like that.



Ha! I'd have said "Well then I take your reply as a compliment. Thank you ". Sounds like you're much better off not going on a date with her. Good luck to the guy that does! Lol.


----------



## Saisha

Micara said:


> Check out this gem:



LOL  Sorry but that is too funny!!


----------



## Saisha

dharmabean said:


> Douche' canoe
> 
> that's my usual go to.



There are times I like to use twatwaffle - but not too often.


----------



## Saisha

extra_fat_guy said:


> I have profile, and made the mistake of sending out a message to the wrong person. I get this reply: I am not going to read your message because you are fat and ugly. She said she only replies to guys that are 8's or higher. No reply is better than getting a reply like that.



I'm so sorry that happened to you - that's horrible! You can let a person know in a much nicer way than that. I've had similar experiences and it really makes you wonder sometimes if it's worth the effort - but then one hears about positive experiences and it gives one hope.


----------



## dharmabean

Saisha said:


> There are times I like to use twatwaffle - but not too often.



Ha! Twat Waffle is one I use often. 

I try not to swear (even though I've been known to have a sailor's mouth). My equivalent words are:

"Piece of Shoe!" (piece of sh** )
"Cheese and Rice!" (jesus christ)
"Frick" "fark" "frack" 
or I've been known to yell, "Biscuit eatin' crack head!" :blush:


----------



## Saisha

dharmabean said:


> Ha! Twat Waffle is one I use often.
> 
> I try not to swear (even though I've been known to have a sailor's mouth). My equivalent words are:
> 
> "Piece of Shoe!" (piece of sh** )
> "Cheese and Rice!" (jesus christ)
> "Frick" "fark" "frack"
> or I've been known to yell, "Biscuit eatin' crack head!" :blush:



You owe me a new keyboard! Love the biscuit eatin' crack head!


----------



## ConnieLynn

Bringing this thread back from the dead...

Got a normal-ish message on OK Cupid from a friendly local, but it included this:



> So how are you my glia girl or sanksrit?



Does anyone know what it means? I'm not usually completely clueless, but I don't get the reference and Google didn't help me. I don't want to reply back without knowing what it means


----------



## Dromond

It looks like gibberish to me.


----------



## spookytwigg

Yeah, I'm afraid I'm with Dromond on that. Fairly sure it's nonsense. 

Though that is fairly standard for OKCupid.


----------



## Saoirse

I have an OKC account, but I only check it like once a month. Just found this gem:



> being friends first please, year of the tiger. i'm derrick. what's your name is? i liking for to walking you on a natures trails or poetry fun a nonsexual. you want? i feel likes i can see past your physical. you eyes says a loving kindness. you eyes, a wonderfully seaweed.



I looked at his profile to get a handle on wtf just happened, and everything on it is normal and coherent. so why the fuck is the message a bunch of shit? I messaged back and said drunk messages are a turn off.


----------



## Deacone

I was on OKCupid for quite a few years. It's a good site - it doesn't feel tacky. But I didn't meet anyone from there. I actually met my (now husband) from Plenty of Fish! And in turn he introduced me to you lovely people on this forum!


----------



## spookytwigg

Saoirse said:


> I have an OKC account, but I only check it like once a month. Just found this gem:
> 
> 
> 
> I looked at his profile to get a handle on wtf just happened, and everything on it is normal and coherent. so why the fuck is the message a bunch of shit? I messaged back and said drunk messages are a turn off.



I can only assume it was an attempt at poetry maybe. Check for pentameter.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

spookytwigg said:


> I can only assume it was an attempt at poetry maybe. Check for pentameter.



Hahaha, pentameter not found.


----------



## Amaranthine

Saoirse said:


> I have an OKC account, but I only check it like once a month. Just found this gem:
> 
> 
> 
> I looked at his profile to get a handle on wtf just happened, and everything on it is normal and coherent. so why the fuck is the message a bunch of shit? I messaged back and said drunk messages are a turn off.



Wait...

You mean you didn't reply with a message of the same style (and eventually have strangely disjointed, poetic sex?)


----------



## tankyguy

Saoirse said:


> I have an OKC account, but I only check it like once a month. Just found this gem:
> 
> 
> 
> I looked at his profile to get a handle on wtf just happened, and everything on it is normal and coherent. so why the fuck is the message a bunch of shit? I messaged back and said drunk messages are a turn off.



Just a guess, from the messed up syntax it sounds like a bad translation from someone who's not a native-English speaker.

On a hunch, pick out a distinct sentence from his profile and google it in quotes; see if it gets any hits. Could be he copy-pasted his profile from someone else online.


----------



## spookytwigg

Amaranthine said:


> Wait...
> 
> You mean you didn't reply with a message of the same style (and eventually have strangely disjointed, poetic sex?)



Ok I vote that this should happen... and be documented for our amusement.


...I may be a bad person.


----------



## Saoirse

Amaranthine said:


> Wait...
> 
> You mean you didn't reply with a message of the same style (and eventually have strangely disjointed, poetic sex?)



if he was hot, I would've. But he's buttttt uglyyyyy.



tankyguy said:


> Just a guess, from the messed up syntax it sounds like a bad translation from someone who's not a native-English speaker.
> 
> On a hunch, pick out a distinct sentence from his profile and google it in quotes; see if it gets any hits. Could be he copy-pasted his profile from someone else online.



I did and got nothing. Very odd. I did reply asking why he felt the need to send drunk messages and his reply was "only sober. only sober."


----------



## RabbitScorpion

Saoirse said:


> I have an OKC account, but I only check it like once a month. Just found this gem:
> 
> 
> Quote:
> being friends first please, year of the tiger. i'm derrick. what's your name is? i liking for to walking you on a natures trails or poetry fun a nonsexual. you want? i feel likes i can see past your physical. you eyes says a loving kindness. you eyes, a wonderfully seaweed.
> 
> 
> I looked at his profile to get a handle on wtf just happened, and everything on it is normal and coherent. so why the message a bunch of garbage? I messaged back and said drunk messages are a turn off.




If I had to guess, English is probably not his native language. He got around the problem by telling you his feelings - with too much poetry, in an attempt to impress you, in his native language. 

Then he put the whole mess into G----e Translate and this mess is what came out.


----------



## Saoirse

RabbitScorpion said:


> If I had to guess, English is probably not his native language. He got around the problem by telling you his feelings - with too much poetry, in an attempt to impress you, in his native language.
> 
> Then he put the whole mess into G----e Translate and this mess is what came out.



His profile makes it very obvious that English is his native language. Which makes it all the more weirder.


----------



## RabbitScorpion

Saoirse said:


> His profile makes it very obvious that English is his native language. Which makes it all the more weirder.



Wow! 

I tonight guess it took him tonight the acid


----------



## Saisha

Either that or maybe he had someone else write his profile for him and then he responds on his own?


----------



## tankyguy

Saisha said:


> Either that or maybe he had someone else write his profile for him and then he responds on his own?



There _are_ professional services who will write dating profiles for people.


----------



## loopytheone

I've mentioned this on another thread but it is relevant here I think!

I had someone on OKCupid message me a while back and it was pretty funny and baffling. This guy was one of those guys who has lost a lot of weight (about 100lbs) and loves to show off about it. His profile went on and on about it and his profile picture was a before and after shot. I don't have any problem with people losing weight and such but I made it pretty clear on my profile that I prefer bigger guys.

He messages me joking about 'where was I when he was big' kinda deal and I figured he just wanted to chat or be friends or whatever. I looked at his profile and told him that he looked really cute bigger and that I really liked his hair and that I respected how much dedication it must of taken him to lose that much weight and that I hoped he was happier after doing so. 

His reply? To get angry that I didn't say he was cute now and then delete his profile.


----------



## Yakatori

tankyguy said:


> "_...from the messed up syntax it sounds like a bad translation from someone who's not a native-English speaker.
> ...Could be he copy-pasted his profile from someone else online._"


This is the most straight-forward & logical explanation.



ConnieLynn said:


> "_Does anyone know what it means?_"


I don't know. But, to me, that's not the same as it being unintelligble? From a certain point of view, "_Sanskirt_" is somewhat of a modern, living language. But, I think, the real significance of it here, as a basic term, has something to do with its history as a bridge for any of the number more widely spoken Indo-European and Dravidian dialects. Now; very rapidly, of course; being effectively replaced by English.

So, maybe, if you try to put some more obscure term or figurative type of expression into Malayalum or Telegu through a service like GoogleTranslate, it just spits out the phrase "Sanskirt" as if to loosely suggest that it would better to substitute that with however you might describe it in as such. Or, perhaps even the other way around? 

As for being a _glia_-girl, from a strictly English point of view, the phrases _neuroglia_ or _glial_-cells (from the Greek root-word meaning "_glue_") can be truncated simply as _glia_; and this is apparently well-recognized enough in the field of neuroscience as be a kind of "a scene," if you understand what I'm driving at. So, be careful in that this guy could be some sort of biology-hipster.



Saoirse said:


> "_Very odd. I did reply asking why he felt the need to send drunk messages and his reply was "only sober. only sober_."


Because you're advertising that you're 420-friendly. This means guys will think (that you think) it's super cool to be a bit out of it. Like a character in a stoner-comedy or something like that.


----------



## ODFFA

I hadn't been on OKC in months, so I decided the other day to pay it a visit for amusement's sake. And I wasn't disappointed.

View attachment 2014-09-21_0457.jpg

No longer has an account? No squirty sex for OD 

Then there's the ever impressive...
View attachment 2014-09-21_0500.jpg


And most of the others were: "That FFA thing? Allow me to change your mind for you."
View attachment 2014-09-21_0511.png



Good thing I'm not looking to get into a relationship right now or I'd be feeling just a tad despondent


----------



## Saoirse

Yakatori said:


> Because you're advertising that you're 420-friendly. This means guys will think (that you think) it's super cool to be a bit out of it. Like a character in a stoner-comedy or something like that.



How do you know Ive said anything about weed on my okc profile? And i dont know anyone whose english and grammar are that terrible when they're high.


----------



## spookytwigg

ODFFA said:


> And most of the others were: "That FFA thing? Allow me to change your mind for you."



Well that's always fun, people with gigantic egos who think they are the Cure for whatever it is you find sexually attractive.


----------



## Amaranthine

ODFFA said:


> And most of the others were: "That FFA thing? Allow me to change your mind for you."
> View attachment 116639



Ask the second one if it's okay if you're not really a woman  

I love the first guy. "I won't judge you for having the sex I want from you."


----------



## Yakatori

Saoirse said:


> "_How do you know Ive said anything about weed on my okc profile?_"


How else could I be certain that it's really your profile?



Saoirse said:


> "_And i dont know anyone whose english and grammar are that terrible when they're high._"


There are some definite clues in the message you've shown that the writer is not a native-speaker of the English language. However, since you're able to discern an overall quality of...._impairment_....language?>snytax


----------



## Saoirse

are you fucking creeping on me?


----------



## Yakatori

Does it count if you crept me 1st and and then I looked to see who it was?


----------



## Saoirse

Yakatori said:


> Does it count if you crept me 1st and and then I looked to see who it was?



I have no fucking idea what you are talking about, but please stop.


----------



## Yakatori

Guys, 

It does, kind of, disappoint me to hear so many of us trashing OkCupid in particular. Just because, I feel like, I've had some success with it. And I, personally, feel good about that success. You know, just from where I set the bar for myself, it makes me feel like "a winner."

E.g., there's a girl who lives about an hour or so upstate from me. Not really too, too, long a drive for a guy who's, maybe, not so over-ready for an instant, time-consuming, lifetime commitment. She did turn out be a little crazy. Her family was certainly a den of intrigue; although, I found myself liking the dad, but maybe that's just because I thought he liked me? Even so, I'm sure she still thinks I'm weird/damaged, however that's best expressed by her kind of people. But I digress....

From time to time, I will run into her at this particular spot of this particular mall/shopping center. And it's always at least just a little weird because it ALWAYS works out to be when I'm dressed like a complete slob and am in bad need of a shave/haircut. And she's ALWAYS with (a different) male friend/sidekick which she immediately announces to be "dating" or "engaged-to." So, we never really end up having the type of conversation I'd more like to, where I'd tell her certain things. And that she'd, for a lack of a better way of putting it, just take it all at face value: 

She'd just know that, in the long-run, I don't really care about any of this stuff. What went right, what went wrong. Whatever she was right or wrong about. (That she didn't actually bother read my entire profile before responding...) The time and effort I put in. Why we were, basically, totally wrong for each other, ect...

That is, at this point, & where I am in life right now, I only care about how we both, in good faith, went out for a good time. A couple of times, actually. And, mostly did just that. I mean, we both had some courage, just in putting ourselves out there. And, honestly, just for that first couple hours; or even on and off again over the course of the couple of months it lasted; I felt 'more alive,' just for the possibility of it all. For however long that lasted, that I was "_back in the game!_"  (-Or- _back-in-the-saddle?_ Back _on-top_? _Back-in-the-High-Life_?) 

And that is what I remember, what I take away from the experience. And it makes me proud. Of myself, and her, and all of us that give it a-go as many times as we can. And I just feel like I should be grateful to OkCupid for that, whatever part it took.


----------



## tankyguy

I've just never had much luck in online dating. At one point I had OKCupid and Plenty of Fish profiles simultaneously up for a period of two years.

In that time I received maybe 4-5 messages between the two, most of them being ads for porn/cam sites.

I sent a good number of messages out, but never got any receptive hits back. Most women thankfully just don't respond, but I got a few very negative "ew gross" and "lol no" type responses; enough to sour me on online dating for a bit.

Then I was out of steady work and took down the profiles until I get back on my feet proper with a place of my own. If I'm ever back in a position to be actively looking for Ms Right, I may try OK cupid again, but I think I'd be better putting most of my effort into in-person meetups and socialization.
Or prowling around here.


----------



## x0emnem0x

I for one am an advocate for online dating. You can meet some amazing friends if not your "soul mate". My ex is a wonderful friend to me and I met him on OkCupid. One person I've known for a year now is one of my closest friends and I met him on OkCupid, even though we're only online friends because he lives in Florida... and my OTHER ex, I met him online but it was through PS3, not necessarily a dating site. But you can meet some awesome people online! Just don't let it be the only place you try to find people... use it as an alternative or just something to do in your free time to try to find some friends I guess. You never know who you might find!


----------



## spookytwigg

tankyguy said:


> I've just never had much luck in online dating. At one point I had OKCupid and Plenty of Fish profiles simultaneously up for a period of two years.
> 
> In that time I received maybe 4-5 messages between the two, most of them being ads for porn/cam sites.
> 
> I sent a good number of messages out, but never got any receptive hits back. Most women thankfully just don't respond, but I got a few very negative "ew gross" and "lol no" type responses; enough to sour me on online dating for a bit.
> 
> Then I was out of steady work and took down the profiles until I get back on my feet proper with a place of my own. If I'm ever back in a position to be actively looking for Ms Right, I may try OK cupid again, but I think I'd be better putting most of my effort into in-person meetups and socialization.
> Or prowling around here.



Yep, it's so rare to get views or messages it's quite sad. Especially as I know girls on it who are just inundated by requests from guys (though most often the worst kind of guys around).


----------



## GhostEater

It's a meat market. And let's be honest here, most people are going to buy ribeye rather than 80/20 hamburger. I cringe every time I upload a bodyshot cause I know it's just going to kill any interest a woman has in me. I'm even super selective about what headshot photos I upload for fear they'll see the fat on my face.

It doesn't help that women are inundated with douchebags shotgunning messages and seeing who responds. If I get any response at all i have to use a very thought out specific message. Not that I wouldn't put thought into the messages anyway but the amount of effort for the amount of return makes OKCupid a poor site for me. 

I've actually had more success on POF, but that's not saying much. There seems to be less pressure there, but all the negatives are still present. Even still, I think POF is more active though it's not as personal. I heard once that OkCupid is to meeting a girl at a coffee shop as POF is to meeting a girl at a club. I'm not good at either. I wish there were a dating site like meeting a girl at a library, or a comic book shop, or an arcade instead.


----------



## FluffyButterfly80

GhostEater said:


> It's a meat market. And let's be honest here, most people are going to buy ribeye rather than 80/20 hamburger. I cringe every time I upload a bodyshot cause I know it's just going to kill any interest a woman has in me. I'm even super selective about what headshot photos I upload for fear they'll see the fat on my face.
> 
> It doesn't help that women are inundated with douchebags shotgunning messages and seeing who responds. If I get any response at all i have to use a very thought out specific message. Not that I wouldn't put thought into the messages anyway but the amount of effort for the amount of return makes OKCupid a poor site for me.
> 
> I've actually had more success on POF, but that's not saying much. There seems to be less pressure there, but all the negatives are still present. Even still, I think POF is more active though it's not as personal. I heard once that OkCupid is to meeting a girl at a coffee shop as POF is to meeting a girl at a club. I'm not good at either. I wish there were a dating site like meeting a girl at a library, or a comic book shop, or an arcade instead.




ALL of this. I hate those sites. I have the same issues with the pictures and responding. It's all so much more work than it's worth. I very rarely get a sincere message on either of them. They are usually pervs. And horribly rude. Very annoying. The ones that i finally think are worth responding to and try having a real conversation with just get impatient when i don't want to meet them the day they message me. or they want naked pics or sexting after one message exchange. I don't get it. I have my profile hidden on both sites right now cuz i'm pretty much over it!


----------



## BigChaz

FluffyButterfly80 said:


> ALL of this. I hate those sites. I have the same issues with the pictures and responding. It's all so much more work than it's worth. I very rarely get a sincere message on either of them. They are usually pervs. And horribly rude. Very annoying. The ones that i finally think are worth responding to and try having a real conversation with just get impatient when i don't want to meet them the day they message me. or they want naked pics or sexting after one message exchange. I don't get it. I have my profile hidden on both sites right now cuz i'm pretty much over it!



I dated a girl for a bit that had an OKC profile. She showed me her message inbox one time. Holy shit. I don't know how girls survive on the internet.

"Hey girl I wanna fuck you wanna see my dick?"

repeat 100x times with slight variations. Does that work enough to where it makes it an actual viable tactic? I can't imagine it has ever worked for any guy except for the occasional girl that has a fetish for spreading her ebola and aids or something, like a super villain.

edit: Or super hero? the lines are blurred


----------



## FluffyButterfly80

BigChaz said:


> I dated a girl for a bit that had an OKC profile. She showed me her message inbox one time. Holy shit. I don't know how girls survive on the internet.
> 
> "Hey girl I wanna fuck you wanna see my dick?"
> 
> repeat 100x times with slight variations. Does that work enough to where it makes it an actual viable tactic? I can't imagine it has ever worked for any guy except for the occasional girl that has a fetish for spreading her ebola and aids or something, like a super villain.
> 
> edit: Or super hero? the lines are blurred



Exactly! It's quite ridiculous! And disheartening!


----------



## Tad

BigChaz said:


> I dated a girl for a bit that had an OKC profile. She showed me her message inbox one time. Holy shit. I don't know how girls survive on the internet.



The sad thing is that the internet only amplifies what is already present in society. It might happen more on the net, but an awfully high portion of women get propositioned crudely in real life at some time or other, get rude and/or lewd comments yelled out to them, groped, offered opportunities in return for 'favours', etc. It doesn't happen to every women, and it certainly isn't all men doing it.....but from what I've been told, it certainly does happen. I really don't get what some portion of my gender-mates are about sometimes (most of the time?)


----------



## freakyfred

I started using it again recently. I was having a decent conversation with someone and they deleted their profile halfway through. I don't think it was anything to do with me but still kinda bummed me out.


----------



## ManBeef

I like Ok Cupid. The dames are pretty legit.


----------



## freakyfred

I made a comic.


----------



## ManBeef

I love this... the post above that is.


----------



## tankyguy

freakyfred said:


> I made a comic.



But the Orcs are taking ALL of our jobs. Have you even tried to find work as an armorsmith? I bet you have not.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I write so many damn people it's exhausting. So when I actually get a response it is pretty damn excited. Even if the response is less than exciting itself.


----------



## RentonBob

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I write so many damn people it's exhausting. So when I actually get a response it is pretty damn excited. Even if the response is less than exciting itself.



You could point out her poor grammer in her complaint about your spelling lol...


----------



## x0emnem0x

Threw this one up on the OkC reddit... Don't get me wrong, I love gentlemen, I love the nice guys, I love weird people. Weird is the new normal I guess. I love abnormal. This is the first time I've ever gotten a message from someone trying to bow their way into my mailbox though. I thought it was funny. Props to him for putting himself out there though. I'm not as heartless and bitchy as I made myself seem. :x 

Though it was generally a nice, seemingly though out introduction message, the lack of grammar and the fact that he lives in BFE Serbia, this ended with me not responding...


----------



## ManBeef

I have gotten numbers off OKC. But the dames are less than vocal. I end up talking a lot, as usual, and get bored. These are the woes of being so awesome in real life.


----------



## Cookie

Thought I'd check out OKCupid 'cause why not. So far I have not found any big dudes in my area! I'm not shallow as I've dated slimmer guys in the past, but now I've got the opportunity to be selective I will be. It would be awesome to be with a guy into the whole fat fetish thing; most big dudes I've dated have felt self-conscious and low in confidence about their size. I'd love to meet a bigger chap who actually felt good at the size he is. We'll see though!


----------



## freakyfred

I did another comic!


----------



## twillface

i tried it a few months ago. it might just be my general area, but i really couldn't find any one that worked as a match. i kinda like how the site is designed, though. it's...cute, i guess.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

I met my now-boyfriend on it after about 5 years. I was actually about to kill my profile and start using Match again. I had a good number of dates, even more creepy messages and one other exclusive relationship before meeting my guy. OKCupid has positives and negatives, just like any site.


----------



## ManBeef

OH GREAT! So now I have okc and pof in hopes it won't take 5 years, just 2 and a half to find a significant other.


----------



## Goreki

I deleted mine.
And then broke up with my ex and IMMEDIATELY MADE A NEW ONE!!!

Twenty seven messages when I was a photo with no info.
After I developed a personality? Five.

Fucking hilarious.

GorekiUndone, in case any of you weirdos happen to be lurkers from Melbourne.

Hey, it's worked before.


----------

